# America's Got Talent 2010 Season (Spoilers)



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anyone still watching? 

I liked the last girl who went on. Debra. She has a nice voice I thought. I Did NOT get why Sharon and Howie were acting like they weren't going to put her through.... Puh-leese. First of all they put her on last in the lineup. They almost always put who they think is the best on last. Secondly, she could actually _sing_! She had actual talent! She is no superstar by any stretch but compared to 80 percent of the acts they already put through, she's clearly better than most.

Meh. Anyway, I thought she was good. I think they are yanking our chains with the negative comments and are just trying to manipulate the situation so they can get people talking about it on the internets!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I agree, she had a nice voice once she got started......but what was that she did before you got started? cleared her throat? coughed? Maybe that's what Howie and Sharon were turned off by.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> First of all they put her on last in the lineup. They almost always put who they think is the best on last.


(Pssst - the order you see on TV may not be the order in which things actually occurred)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Except for the last note, I thought the "opera" singer was awful. 

And the last girl sounded too much like Sarah McLachlan. She needs to find her own voice. I think that's why Sharon and Howie were hesitant.

And that dance group in the beginning were not that great either.

The best was the hula-hoop girl.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you think the strong man confrontation with Piers was a set-up?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> And the last girl sounded too much like Sarah McLachlan. She needs to find her own voice. I think that's why Sharon and Howie were hesitant.


I think they were hesitant because she was so nervous she had a "false start". It does take a certain amount of confidence to be entertaining on stage, and they didn't think she had it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

omnibus said:


> Did you think the strong man confrontation with Piers was a set-up?


Yes. Just like I think the last act was a setup. There's no way on earth they weren't going to put her through...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> (Pssst - the order you see on TV may not be the order in which things actually occurred)


Exactly. That's what I meant. The _producers_ put her on last because she was the best act of the night. I thought the false start was kind of endearing myself. I have a feeling she's gonna do pretty well. She does sound a lot like Sara Mcloughlin though... I agree with that. They need to back off the reverb for the singers too...

As for the Opera guy? Meh. Every year they desperately try to cast the next Susan Boyle and I'm pretty sure this guy was it.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> The best was the hula-hoop girl.


I'm guessing that she was a former Olympic rhythmic gymnastics champ or something . . . .


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I think the show is so much better with Howie replacing Hasslehoff.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> (Pssst - the order you see on TV may not be the order in which things actually occurred)





bareyb said:


> Exactly. That's what I meant. The _producers_ put her on last because she was the best act of the night.


But that's not what *I* meant. The _editors_ showed her last in the show because she was the best act of the night. She might have been the 50th act out of 100 that the judges saw.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> But that's not what *I* meant. The _editors_ showed her last in the show because she was the best act of the night. She might have been the 50th act out of 100 that the judges saw.


Very often, isn't the last/best act immediately preceded by a brief segment showing them waiting alone in an emptied audition room, with a voice over saying something along the lines of "The day has drawn to a close and the crowds have all gone home. The only person remaining is..."

I realize how heavily produced reality tv is, but in the past I've assumed when they show that segment it means that the person really _was_ the last person to be seen. (Not by chance, but because the producers knew it would be a noteworthy performance).

I don't recall whether they showed such an intro clip before this particular person.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I had nothing better to do so I thought I watch a bit of this. What the hell is with people just SCREAMING their way through a whole act! Really? Is it really that mind blowingly good that you can't STFU for 5 f'n minutes?

Turned it off during the second act because I just couldn't handle all the screaming.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

markz said:


> I think the show is so much better with Howie replacing Hasslehoff.


+1, I said that to my wife last night.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

danterner said:


> Very often, isn't the last/best act immediately preceded by a brief segment showing them waiting alone in an emptied audition room, with a voice over saying something along the lines of "The day has drawn to a close and the crowds have all gone home. The only person remaining is..."
> 
> I realize how heavily produced reality tv is, but in the past I've assumed when they show that segment it means that the person really _was_ the last person to be seen. (Not by chance, but because the producers knew it would be a noteworthy performance).
> 
> I don't recall whether they showed such an intro clip before this particular person.


You don't think the producers would be willing to fake that emptied audition room? I certainly do.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

markz said:


> I think the show is so much better with Howie replacing Hasslehoff.





gossamer88 said:


> +1, I said that to my wife last night.


+1 1 1.

I thought the same thing to myself last night and I don't usually like Howie Mandel.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sharon stepped on Howie's best joke last night. With the old tap dancing guy whose last name was Trau.

<paraphrasing>
Howie: "What's your name again?"
Tap guy: "Phil Trau." 
Howie: "You should just go with your first name and drop Trau."

Then Sharon says something like, "Just go with 'sexy Phil'"


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Sharon stepped on Howie's best joke last night. With the old tap dancing guy whose last name was Trau.
> 
> <paraphrasing>
> Howie: "What's your name again?"
> ...


Sharon got zoomed.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I caught that, but maybe it doesn't translate to the Queen's english!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> You don't think the producers would be willing to fake that emptied audition room? I certainly do.


Yeah, I guess so. Though in my mind that goes a bit beyond the pale. It's one thing to distort reality for the sake of good reality tv, and other to outright fabricate by taking it that far. I'm fully prepared to admit that it happens, though.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I recently read that Howie Mandel is Canadian. That means that there are no American judges on *America*'s Got Talent!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> I recently read that Howie Mandel is Canadian. That means that there are no American judges on *America*'s Got Talent!


Well, the judges aren't the talent for the show....the contestants are. And MANY of them are not American, but are living in America (just like the judges probably).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> As for the Opera guy? Meh. Every year they desperately try to cast the next Susan Boyle and I'm pretty sure this guy was it.


I know...they do that every single year since Boyle was on....one year ago!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

hefe said:


> I know...they do that every single year since Boyle was on....one year ago!


I could have sworn there was two seasons that passed since then... Wasn't the singing cowboy last season's Susan?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I could have sworn there was two seasons that passed since then... Wasn't the singing cowboy last season's Susan?


I don't know, I didn't watch. Just giving you a hard time. 

Boyle was on the British version of the show last year, April 2009. That's when the YouTube video went viral.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

hefe said:


> I don't know, I didn't watch. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Boyle was on the British version of the show last year, April 2009. That's when the YouTube video went viral.


Yea, just before last year's AGT.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Again Brian Brushwood was shown in recap clips yet some how I don't think he made it to Vegas let alone on TV. His trick is a good one too, wonder why it was not shown.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

hefe said:


> Boyle was on the British version of the show last year, April 2009. That's when the YouTube video went viral.


If you watch Susan Boyle's audition, they did an almost edit by edit reproduction with this opera singer. Down to the bored sneering audience looks and hems and haws.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> If you watch Susan Boyle's audition, they did an almost edit by edit reproduction with this opera singer. Down to the bored sneering audience looks and hems and haws.


Agreed. Which, by the way, could have been edited from another performance or even another day.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Surprised that Mary Ellen made it through. The rest I was like ok I understand only so many spots, etc. but her... I just don't see it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Surprised that Mary Ellen made it through. The rest I was like ok I understand only so many spots, etc. but her... I just don't see it.


Agreed. I don't see why she made it through.

I thought they blew it on the magicians. I thought both of the eliminated magicians were much better than the two they kept (espeically the older guy. Why was he even with the magicians? He is more of a comedian.)


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone else catch the 'nip-slip' on the rope act last night? This was the pair that almost fell and were kicked off. There were a couple seconds of it poking out the top of her dress when she was upside down. HDTV rules. I paused and rewound so I could, emmm 'confirm' the slip. For some reason my wife didn't notice it the first time.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Surprised that Mary Ellen made it through. The rest I was like ok I understand only so many spots, etc. but her... I just don't see it.


Me neither.

And Peirs harassed the very good male vocalist who went a few seconds over 90 seconds, threating to disqualify him, yet they didn't disqualify Mary Ellen who they said went for almost 10 minutes! (10 minutes of off-key screeching and discordant keyboard banging at that). WTF???!!!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Agreed. I don't see why she made it through.
> 
> I thought they blew it on the magicians. I thought both of the eliminated magicians were much better than the two they kept (espeically the older guy. Why was he even with the magicians? He is more of a comedian.)


I can see why they kept the old guy. True, he's a comic, not a magician, but he is funny.

I wanted to see the magician who's in the military go through. I like his presentation better than any of the others.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't get why quite a few people got through - Mary Ellen, the older hand whistle woman, the harmonica player?

I also agree the sleight of hand magician should have made it and no one mentioned the fire guy did the exact same trick the sleight of hand magician guy did during the auditions?

huh?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> the fire guy did the exact same trick the sleight of hand magician guy did during the auditions


IMO he kicked up a notch (or tried to, with the small fire malfunction). Finishing with the cage full of people was a plus-up from the other performance.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I didn't get why quite a few people got through - Mary Ellen, the older hand whistle woman, the harmonica player?
> 
> I also agree the sleight of hand magician should have made it and no one mentioned the fire guy did the exact same trick the sleight of hand magician guy did during the auditions?
> 
> huh?


Well... For the trick, it just showed that the sleight of hand guy didn't do anything special. That was just another 'purchased' trick. The fire guy was really able to amp it up.

Mary Ellen is annoying with ZERO chance of a Las Vegas show. Heck, I think the criteria should be 'Could they sustain a 45-90 min LV show?' If you can't, then you don't go thru. That means get rid of the silly kid acts. Get rid of the bad but cute old peeps.

The first season winner was a perfect example of what not to do. There is ZERO chance she would have had a LV show.

I think the Harmonica guys would have done better as a team, no one will want to stare at either one for a whole show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

which makes me wonder if America's Got Talent has the whole - get a Las Vegas show prize... 
- what do they give the winner's of Britain's Got Talent?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Magister said:


> Well... For the trick, it just showed that the sleight of hand guy didn't do anything special. That was just another 'purchased' trick. The fire guy was really able to amp it up.
> 
> Mary Ellen is annoying with ZERO chance of a Las Vegas show. Heck, I think the criteria should be 'Could they sustain a 45-90 min LV show?' If you can't, then you don't go thru. That means get rid of the silly kid acts. Get rid of the bad but cute old peeps.
> 
> ...


Mary Ellen will get snapped up by a casting agency for bit parts in Hollywood. She definitely will not win AGT.

I don't get the hand-whistler, unless the judges are just trying to grant wishes for a thrill of a lifetime, but that isn't supposed to be the purpose of the show. She definitely cannot win either.

The 11 year old rapper already has an enormous ego. He is a trainwreck-in-the-making.

The two male singers were outstanding, IMHO. I can see either one of them making it.

I don't recall who was the winner of the first season. Can you remind us?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> which makes me wonder if America's Got Talent has the whole - get a Las Vegas show prize...
> - what do they give the winner's of Britain's Got Talent?


I seem to recall that they get to meet the Prime Minister and perform for the Queen. And I would suppose 500,000 pounds (approx. equivalent to US$1m).


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

getreal said:


> I seem to recall that they get to meet the Prime Minister and perform for the Queen. And I would suppose 500,000 pounds (approx. equivalent to US$1m).


Do they get it over the course of 40 years?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> I don't recall who was the winner of the first season. Can you remind us?


Terry Fator?

He eventually got a multi-year vegas contract reportedly worth $100 Million, plus another 5- year option for another $100M...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

getreal said:


> I don't recall who was the winner of the first season. Can you remind us?


12 yo girl. I don't remember her name, she was just a singing little girl. I seem to remember it was country music.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Terry Fator?
> 
> He eventually got a multi-year vegas contract reportedly worth $100 Million, plus another 5- year option for another $100M...


He won Season 2.



Magister said:


> 12 yo girl. I don't remember her name, she was just a singing little girl. I seem to remember it was country music.


Bianca Ryan

IIRC, the Vegas show was not a prize in the first season. Just the prize money.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Magister said:


> Anyone else catch the 'nip-slip' on the rope act last night? This was the pair that almost fell and were kicked off. There were a couple seconds of it poking out the top of her dress when she was upside down. HDTV rules. I paused and rewound so I could, emmm 'confirm' the slip. For some reason my wife didn't notice it the first time.


Somebody at NBC noticed; it was pixelated on the western feed.

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Magister said:


> Mary Ellen is annoying with ZERO chance of a Las Vegas show. Heck, I think the criteria should be 'Could they sustain a 45-90 min LV show?' If you can't, then you don't go thru. That means get rid of the silly kid acts. Get rid of the bad but cute old peeps.
> 
> The first season winner was a perfect example of what not to do. There is ZERO chance she would have had a LV show.


Why should the ability to do a "solo" 45-90 minute Vegas show be a prerequisite? It's not as if that's what the winner gets - if I remember correctly, last year's winner got to appear in a Vegas show for about three months, but it was quite clear that the show was an "America's Got Talent" show (featuring a number of acts) and not just her. (Neal Boyd, the 2008 winner, was the "star" of a similar AGT Vegas show, but I think that was just a one night stand.)

-- Don


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Why should the ability to do a "solo" 45-90 minute Vegas show be a prerequisite? It's not as if that's what the winner gets - if I remember correctly, last year's winner got to appear in a Vegas show for about three months, but it was quite clear that the show was an "America's Got Talent" show (featuring a number of acts) and not just her. (Neal Boyd, the 2008 winner, was the "star" of a similar AGT Vegas show, but I think that was just a one night stand.)
> 
> -- Don


They sure make it seem like the winner will get their own show on the vegas strip. Now possible someplace in the fine print they say thay can make it a variety show or a one time show or something, just like the fine print says they pay the Million Dollars out over 40 years. But if they are going to try to make it sound like the winner gets a vegas act then being able to support a vegas show should be a prerequisite to winning the show. A few of the acts they sent through to LA have no chance of supporting a show in a local community theatre let alone a show on the Vegas Strip.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Me neither.
> 
> And Peirs harassed the very good male vocalist who went a few seconds over 90 seconds, threating to disqualify him, yet they didn't disqualify Mary Ellen who they said went for almost 10 minutes! (10 minutes of off-key screeching and discordant keyboard banging at that). WTF???!!!





> Mary Ellen is annoying with ZERO chance of a Las Vegas show. Heck, I think the criteria should be 'Could they sustain a 45-90 min LV show?' If you can't, then you don't go thru. That means get rid of the silly kid acts. Get rid of the bad but cute old peeps.
> 
> The first season winner was a perfect example of what not to do. There is ZERO chance she would have had a LV show.


My wife and I call those contestants "demographic winners". The kids, the old peeps, and the gays, are all shooting for a particular demographic that they are trying to attract. It has more to do with ratings than their ability to actually win the whole thing.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Surprised that Mary Ellen made it through. The rest I was like ok I understand only so many spots, etc. but her... I just don't see it.


+h15! How on Earth can they justify letting her go through, thus denying a chance to someone else more deserving? Not only that but the little blonde kid rapper? Really? Every time I see him, I want to smack him across the face!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I didn't get why quite a few people got through - Mary Ellen, the older hand whistle woman, the harmonica player?
> 
> I also agree the sleight of hand magician should have made it and no one mentioned the fire guy did the exact same trick the sleight of hand magician guy did during the auditions?
> 
> huh?


The Harmonica player was okay, but there were better acts. Did they have to let at least one person from each category go through? I agree with your other 2 callouts. There's no way that hand whistler woman could do an hour show in Vegas every night.

The fire guy did the same trick but took a step further by them making 2 additional assistants appear at the same time after he came out of the box.

I also have problems with some of the very young kids. One of the 10 that got automatic shots was the pair of little kid dancers. What are they, 6? 7? How on Earth can they expect them to perform in Vegas nightly?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> The Harmonica player was okay, but there were better acts. Did they have to let at least one person from each category go through? I agree with your other 2 callouts. There's no way that hand whistler woman could do an hour show in Vegas every night.
> 
> The fire guy did the same trick but took a step further by them making 2 additional assistants appear at the same time after he came out of the box.
> 
> I also have problems with some of the very young kids. *One of the 10 that got automatic shots was the pair of little kid dancers. * What are they, 6? 7? How on Earth can they expect them to perform in Vegas nightly?


I've seen one of those kids on at least two other talent shows over the years, and quite possibly three. He's been doing this since he was about 2 years old. From what I understand, they don't give the winners a _whole_ Vegas show anymore. AFAIK Terry Fator is the only one who got that deal (probably because he could pull it off).

The winners get to be IN a show featuring a bunch of acts from the season. That way Vegas can hedge their bets (so to speak) and make sure there is enough "entertainment" to carry a whole show. I bet if an act arose that was good enough to sustain a whole hour they'd probably do it, but this season I haven't seen anyone compelling enough to fit the bill.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> They sure make it seem like the winner will get their own show on the vegas strip. Now possible someplace in the fine print they say thay can make it a variety show or a one time show or something, just like the fine print says they pay the Million Dollars out over 40 years.


Here's an advertising blurb for last year's show:

"The live version of the show gives fans a chance to see some of their favorite acts from this and past seasons up close and personal. Currently scheduled to join [Jerry] Springer [I assume Nick Cannon will be hosting the 2010 version], [winner Kevin] Skinner and [runner-up, opera singer Barbara] Padilla in Americas Got Talent Live! at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino [I assume this year's show will be at the Palms, which one of those "not quite on the Strip" hotels like the Rio] are many of the fan favorites from this season including drumming band Recycled Percussion, comedian Grandma Lee, break dancer Hario Torres, basketball dunking entertainers Acrodunk and singing trio Texas Tenors. In addition, musicians Nuttin But Stringz from last season will also be a part of the live nightly spectacular."

That's eight acts right there. Keep in mind one of the reasons the show exists at all is so the producers can sign acts to their agencies.

-- Don


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Heck, I could imagine the retarded Kite Boy entertaining a Vegas audience much more than any of the other kids. 

So if they have lowered the standard so far to 'Part of LV show' then heck, ANYONE could fit that bill. And I guess that allows them to push any little act thru. Hell, the quick changers from first season would qualify then.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Magister said:


> Heck, I could imagine the retarded Kite Boy entertaining a Vegas audience much more than any of the other kids.


Connor's not retarded. (I know of him because I have mutual friends with him and his mom.)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> +h15! How on Earth can they justify letting her go through, thus denying a chance to someone else more deserving? Not only that but the little blonde kid rapper? Really? Every time I see him, I want to smack him across the face!


At this point, anybody they cut wasn't going to make it. They're just shaping the rest of the show around the handful of acts that they really are giving an honest chance to.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> Heck, I could imagine the retarded Kite Boy entertaining a Vegas audience much more than any of the other kids.


He isn't retarded. He has had epilepsy since he was four years old.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

hefe said:


> Connor's not retarded. (I know of him because I have mutual friends with him and his mom.)


Tell him that I am sorry he didn't get a chance to make it for the at home audience as he was one of my favorites. Also let him know to keep up that hobby/art form. It was amazing on TV I could only imagine what it looks like in person.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

hefe said:


> At this point, anybody they cut wasn't going to make it. They're just shaping the rest of the show around the handful of acts that they really are giving an honest chance to.


That Mary Ellen woman has an honest chance? I'm amazed that they gave a spot on the Live Shows to the woman who kept going on for 10 minutes on a 90 second audition. Are they really expecting her to keep to her time limit?

Are you saying has a better chance to win anything then some of the _good_ acts that got cut?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> which makes me wonder if America's Got Talent has the whole - get a Las Vegas show prize...
> - what do they give the winner's of Britain's Got Talent?


Free dental work for life and a date with Amy Winehouse or Pete Doherty.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I missed it, did the violinist make it through? She was quite entertaining.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jdfs said:


> I think I missed it, did the violinist make it through? She was quite entertaining.


Yes she did along with the dance group from Florida.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> That Mary Ellen woman has an honest chance? I'm amazed that they gave a spot on the Live Shows to the woman who kept going on for 10 minutes on a 90 second audition. Are they really expecting her to keep to her time limit?
> 
> Are you saying has a better chance to win anything then some of the _good_ acts that got cut?


No, and that is _not at all_ what I said. You may want to re-read it. I don't think she is one of the handful that they think have an honest chance.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I cannot believe they advanced the old crazy broad and the hand whistler. Seriously? I can understand you wanting to make their day by sending them to Vegas, but get real.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree. I thought the Puerto Rican opera singer was better than the crazy clown looking singer (not the poppycock guy, the other crazy clown). Obviously he was much better than the hand whistler or 10 minute singing granny. I think they were sent on more as a goof. In reality there are only a handful who have a serious chance of winning.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

It's an insult to tell groups who had talent that they had to make a decision to cut them based on talent when they've passed crazy *****, old hand lady, and bollywood Mr. Bean.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

How can they send home any actual bands and put through that air band group. Playing air guitar is not a talent. It's an insult to actual musicians that they put the air band group through.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I get the feeling that aside from a few acts that really have a chance at the top spot that the producers try to put together some weekly variety show at the expense of what they like to bill as a talent competition. Really too bad, too.

I cannot even stand to look at my screen when that crazy old bitty is on. She must be someone's grandma or something. And it REALLY undermines the judges credibility when they show them arguing and making the disparaging comments about some people only to have them pass through some of the jack-butts that they put through.

Having said all that, I am really not impressed with the talent of ANY of the acts that have gone through. There are a lot of talented people, yes, but none that fit any kind of 'superstar' label and certainly not any that I would actually pay money to see.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I get the feeling that aside from a few acts that really have a chance at the top spot that the producers try to put together some weekly variety show at the expense of what they like to bill as a talent competition. Really too bad, too.
> 
> I cannot even stand to look at my screen when that crazy old bitty is on. She must be someone's grandma or something. And it REALLY undermines the judges credibility when they show them arguing and making the disparaging comments about some people only to have them pass through some of the jack-butts that they put through.
> 
> Having said all that, I am really not impressed with the talent of ANY of the acts that have gone through. There are a lot of talented people, yes, but none that fit any kind of 'superstar' label and certainly not any that I would actually pay money to see.


Agree on all of this. How does "grandma" or the ogre-like dude that did the "acting" move on but neither the knife throwers or the glass-walking juggler not move on?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> How can they send home any actual bands and put through that air band group. Playing air guitar is not a talent. It's an insult to actual musicians that they put the air band group through.


I think the judges made their point that they didn't consider them a "band" as much as a comedy act.



JLucPicard said:


> I get the feeling that aside from a few acts that really have a chance at the top spot that the producers try to put together some weekly variety show at the expense of what they like to bill as a talent competition. Really too bad, too.
> 
> I cannot even stand to look at my screen when that crazy old bitty is on. She must be someone's grandma or something. And it REALLY undermines the judges credibility when they show them arguing and making the disparaging comments about some people only to have them pass through some of the jack-butts that they put through.
> 
> Having said all that, I am really not impressed with the talent of ANY of the acts that have gone through. There are a lot of talented people, yes, but none that fit any kind of 'superstar' label and certainly not any that I would actually pay money to see.


There are cerrtainly some acts that are not going to make it past their first week in Hollywood, but it is obviously they wanted a variety of acts. I really don't want to see 10 singers, if I did I would watch American Idol.

As far as Superstar talent, I am waiting to see what these acts can do when they have producers behind them helping to develop their acts. They should have had weeks of practice now. For example, the 21YO blonde singer who does a good impression of Sarah McLachlan. She was very raw, but I told my wife that she can be good with some good coaching.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

zuko3984 said:


> How can they send home any actual bands and put through that air band group. Playing air guitar is not a talent. It's an insult to actual musicians that they put the air band group through.


This.

It's that kind of thing that truly makes the show a joke.

That being said, the airband is more _entertaining_ than screeching, keyboard pounding 10-minutes-in-a-90-second-audition Mary Ellen, or the hand-whistling woman.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

zuko3984 said:


> How can they send home any actual bands and put through that air band group. Playing air guitar is not a talent. It's an insult to actual musicians that they put the air band group through.





TriBruin said:


> I think the judges made their point that they didn't consider them a "band" as much as a comedy act.


Then why were they in the group with all the bands. It seemed like they were comparing the acts in each group to each other and picking the acts based on how they compared to the other acts in that grouping.

And really even as a comedy act is there really any talent in dressing up and "playing" air instruments.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

zuko3984 said:


> Then why were they in the group with all the bands. It seemed like they were comparing the acts in each group to each other and picking the acts based on how they compared to the other acts in that grouping.
> 
> And really even as a comedy act is there really any talent in dressing up and "playing" air instruments.


The talent is in the performance. Consider it performance art. When they firt came on for their original audition, I rolled my eyes, but I found myself really enjoying them. I still enjoyed them in last night's Vegas episode too. I'm glad they made it through.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I'm sure we have all seen either on AGT or AI a singer come up and perform and the judges respond with variations of "You sounded nice but it didn't connect with me." Those singers are good singers but bad performers.

The air guitarists are the exact opposite of those. Excellent performers but bad singers, possibly. Never have heard them sing so I can't say one way or the other.

I don't think the judges really considered them part of the group just like the bad magician wasn't really part of the magician group and, Mary Kay wasn't part of the female singers. They were pretty much guaranteed to be put through, someone just wanted them to perform one more time on TV before the contest really started.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I think they have three basic categories that will get you on the show. Talent, Demographics, or Good TV. 

If you are really strong on any of those three you have a good shot at getting through and it explains why people like the old lady and the Air Guitarists get through, while more technically talented people get sent home.



.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Tell him that I am sorry he didn't get a chance to make it for the at home audience as he was one of my favorites. Also let him know to keep up that hobby/art form. It was amazing on TV I could only imagine what it looks like in person.


I have, and he's been getting an avalanche of support in our other forums and on Facebook. It's really been great. I happen to also be a sport kite flier, (but not indoor, I do outdoor team flying) and I can tell you that once you get involved in it, it hooks you good. I've found no other activity that is so completely engrossing yet calming, and truly addictive...I can literally do it for hours and completely forget every care and worry.

If you let me know generally where you're located, I can tell you if there are any events in your area where you could see some of this kind of thing in person.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

hefe said:


> I have, and he's been getting an avalanche of support in our other forums and on Facebook. It's really been great. I happen to also be a sport kite flier, (but not indoor, I do outdoor team flying) and I can tell you that once you get involved in it, it hooks you good. I've found no other activity that is so completely engrossing yet calming, and truly addictive...I can literally do it for hours and completely forget every care and worry.
> 
> If you let me know generally where you're located, I can tell you if there are any events in your area where you could see some of this kind of thing in person.


I used to have a diamond stunt kite which I would fly anytime we would go to the beach. I couldn't do much, swirls and figure 8s but it was a blast. I am located in the Tampa Bay area (FL) so we have beaches and nice weather for almost year round kite flying.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Somebody at NBC noticed; it was pixelated on the western feed.
> 
> -- Don


I'm in Alberta, and we caught it (after it was pointed out here).


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> I also have problems with some of the very young kids. One of the 10 that got automatic shots was the pair of little kid dancers. What are they, 6? 7? How on Earth can they expect them to perform in Vegas nightly?


One word: SUGAR!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Einselen said:


> I used to have a diamond stunt kite which I would fly anytime we would go to the beach. I couldn't do much, swirls and figure 8s but it was a blast. I am located in the Tampa Bay area (FL) so we have beaches and nice weather for almost year round kite flying.


Treasure Island Kite Festival, in January, the weekend preceding MLK day. I was there this year, and will most likely be there again next year. :up:


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

A few of tidbits from the 7/13 show (first 12 "quarter-finalists" perform):

1. There does not seem to be any explanation as to why Twisted Trystan & Krystan (the drill-into-the-nose act) withdrew - and notice that they were replaced with another "danger" act, even though the last time there was an opening like this, they had a viewer vote, and the winner ended up making it all the way to the final.

2. The "Vegas show" that the winner gets is now a nationwide tour including what may be a one-night stand at Caesar's Palace. (I'm surprised it's not at the Palms, since that is where the Vegas callbacks took place. Also, the event isn't listed at the Caesar's Palace website yet, so they may still be working out the date(s).) Doing a tour has one advantage; they can include the younger acts for just the show(s) near where they live.

3. There are 12 acts per show, so presumably there are four quarter-final shows, which means that 16 acts are chosen for the semi-finals, but whoever supplies the TV listing information is under the impression that there are 24 semi-finalists...and I find it hard to believe that, as Sharon claimed, the judges now have no say in the matter as to who advances.

(By the way...it turns out that the YouTube auditions are for a separate event; they selected 40 acts, and the winner of the online vote, as well as 11 other acts selected by the judges, will appear on a separate episode in August.)

-- Don


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

This show irritates me. I like it but I hate it all at the same time. I understand that you need variety in this show to keep us from watching American Idol Lite, but they let some real talent go while keeping some trainwreck acts alive. It makes no sense to me and completely discredits the judges' opinions. Just stupid.

On the quarterfinal show last night:

Hand whistler and the Sinatra-wannabe singer bored me to tears. I actually FF'd through the hand whistler because I just couldn't take another second of her. 

I thought Future Funk were cute but that little one was messing up so much that I was distracted through the whole thing and couldn't get into it. I hope they are gone but I bet they go through.

The Fire Guy got a second chance (yay!) but then blew it (boo!) I agreed with Piers. Take away the fire and it's a lame acrobatic/juggling act. I'm wondering if only having a week to prepare put him at a huge disadvantage. 

RNG was ok. My girls loved them. They also loved the singing sisters. I think they are ok but nothing special. 

Tap dancers were cool. Not sure I could watch more than 90 seconds of it, though. 

I love Airpocolypse! Are they ridiculous? Yes. But they are very entertaining. Loved the joke about releasing an album. I really like these guys.

The nervous guy that closed is decent. He needs to play in front of crowds more and get over his nerves, though. He was shaking like a leaf afterwards. I can't blame him. I'd be a wreck too. But I'm not a performer.

My absolute favorite act is Fighting Gravity. They are the only act that I've ever rewound to watch again. I can definitely see them pulling off a Blue Man type show in Vegas and I'd pay big money to watch. 

Needless to say, I texted 10 votes for Fighting Gravity last night. My first time ever voting for a TV show, btw.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I still can't quite figure out how Fighting Gravity do what they do. I rewound it also and watched it in slo motion.

I didn't get the judges hate for the little girl dancers. 
I thought as far as things go, they did OK.

Hand whistler? Complete fast forward. 90 seconds I can't waste.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I figure it will be the two sisters, future funk, the guy at the end and fighting gravity that advance.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I still can't quite figure out how Fighting Gravity do what they do. I rewound it also and watched it in slo motion.
> 
> I didn't get the judges hate for the little girl dancers.
> I thought as far as things go, they did OK.
> ...


Look around om YouTube.. Fighting Gravity's act isnt original. A Japanese TV show did the same thing and way better. They also show you how its done afterwards in slow motion.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I still can't quite figure out how Fighting Gravity do what they do. I rewound it also and watched it in slo motion.
> 
> I didn't get the judges hate for the little girl dancers.
> I thought as far as things go, they did OK.
> ...


Fighting Gravity is a variation of this:


When the judges say they have never seen anything like them I am somewhat surprised as I thought that vid above was viral a few years ago and then also at Voyage of the Little Mermaid during "Under The Sea" (at Walt Disney World) that entire routine is all blacklight like Fighting Gravity and that attraction has been there since 1992 (thought the act could have been changed since then). With that said I still think they are the top runners right now.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

This isnt a very good one but you get the idea. There are some REALLY good ones on Youtube.


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> My absolute favorite act is Fighting Gravity. They are the only act that I've ever rewound to watch again. I can definitely see them pulling off a Blue Man type show in Vegas and I'd pay big money to watch.
> 
> Needless to say, I texted 10 votes for Fighting Gravity last night. My first time ever voting for a TV show, btw.


Same for me. First time voting.

I think those Japanese videos were not very good, and I looked at Black Light Theater and I still think these guys are better.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is the best video of Under the Sea which I previously mentioned.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

The japanese videos are interesting. Would love to see them in pitch dark to get the full effect. I like how they rotated everything around to make it look like the camera was panning around. 

I had never seen anything like Fighting Gravity before. Even if they aren't completely original, I still love their act. Definitely the coolest thing on AGT this year.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

it was interesting to see them covering themselves up after their performance, they're obviously trying to conceal who has white on and where.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh i get it now they are human puppets


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

The camera work has been very annoying throughout the series. They can't seem to keep a camera angle for more than 2 seconds. Constantly switching from top, side, and front views, with sweeping pans. Most of these acts were meant to be viewed from the front and all this camera work takes away from the synchronization and visuals we are supposed to see. They also wasted to much time on Nick and the judge's reaction shots in the middle of the performance. At least this week they didn't do the the Nick reaction shots.

I could not pick more than three performances that should go through. My top 3 in order: 1. Fighting Gravity, 2. Tap dancers, 3. Rat pack singer.

America will probably pick 1. Fighting Gravity, 2. Funky little kids, 3. Last kid singer, 4. the sisters


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I thought the sisters were a little better this week. Better song for them I think. I like fighting Gravity too. I don't care how they do it, I just know I like it. It's the _creativity_ behind the method that is the real talent IMO. They come up with some very clever routines, and I think the one they did last night was even better than the one they auditioned with. The Air Band is hilarious and I'm glad they kept them around.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In case your TiVo cut out waiting for Howie to decide, Future Funk beat out RNG.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I stand by how terrible the sisters are. But at this point...moot...

How ridiculous is Airpocalypse? If you're so passionate about the guitar go friggin' learn how to play it!!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I won't be surprised if RNG make it into the next round anyway - I still think it seems strange that they're acting like there's going to be a round of 16 but somebody told the TV listings companies that the next round will have 24. Now watch Simon Cowell make another appearance (like he did last year) to tell the judges that too many good acts were let go.

-- Don


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> I stand by how terrible the sisters are. But at this point...moot...
> 
> How ridiculous is Airpocalypse? If you're so passionate about the guitar go friggin' learn how to play it!!


Missed last nights show but agree that they are not that good.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jdfs said:


> America will probably pick 1. Fighting Gravity, 2. Funky little kids, 3. Last kid singer, 4. the sisters


So, who do you like in the 8th race at Santa Anita? 

Actually, we'll never know if the funky little kids (Future Funk) or the five young dancing girls (RNG) was the real #4 pick - they never say which of the last two got the higher audience vote.

As for the winner, the only way I see Fighting Gravity not winning is if, somehow, either there's only one young(ish) male singer left in the finals or pretty much all of the tweenage girl vote that tends to ruin - er, run - these things gets behind one of them. Even at that, some Strip hotel has to find room for Fighting Gravity...just as I have the feeling that some Fremont Street hotel has a lounge that's going to hire that Rat Pack-style singer (which is pretty much where he would fit in).

-- Don


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I think the right 4 made it through. No suprises as far as I'm concerned. I still think Fighting Gravity is the runaway favorite, though.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I thought the sisters were a little better this week.


That's only because they layered them with backing vocal tracks so you can't hear how off-key they are.



pdhenry said:


> In case your TiVo cut out waiting for Howie to decide, Future Funk beat out RNG.


Which mine did, not that I really cared that much - I was however curious if the live feed went off air also or if they let it run over?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Howie is an idiot. How many fricken times did Nick tell him they were running out of time? You'd think he's never been on TV before... Anyway, thanks for the heads up. I was sorry to see the Air Band out but I can't think of who they should replace so I guess it's the right answer.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I was however curious if the live feed went off air also or if they let it run over?


Howie announced his decision about a second after my TiVo stopped recording and they immediately cut to Law & Order. I had caught up with the live broadcast by that point.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fighting Gravity is an interesting difference from the "standard fare", but I can see their act getting rather repetitive and I'm kind of getting bored with it already. I absolutely HATED that act Quick Change from a few years ago, and the further they went and the more they were on, it was just the exact same act with different colors. I'm hoping Fighting Gravity can at least keep things fresh, but I'm not holding my breath.

I wonder how much further the sisters sympathy aspect will get them, because their skill sure leaves something to be desired. They're certainly not getting by on their singing.

Future Funk is also running out of steam. It's actually getting kind of painful to watch that the younger one has to watch and mimic every move the older on makes or he seems lost. I would really expect nothing more from a five year old, but that is one of the real limitations of a five year old being in this type of 'competition'.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Fighting Gravity is an interesting difference from the "standard fare", but I can see their act getting rather repetitive and I'm kind of getting bored with it already. I absolutely HATED that act Quick Change from a few years ago, and the further they went and the more they were on, it was just the exact same act with different colors. I'm hoping Fighting Gravity can at least keep things fresh, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I wonder how much further the sisters sympathy aspect will get them, because their skill sure leaves something to be desired. They're certainly not getting by on their singing.
> 
> Future Funk is also running out of steam. It's actually getting kind of painful to watch that the younger one has to watch and mimic every move the older on makes or he seems lost. I would really expect nothing more from a five year old, but that is one of the real limitations of a five year old being in this type of 'competition'.


I agree with just about everything you posted although I'm a bit more optimistic about Fighting Gravity. I'd like to see them do something similar to the Japanese videos shown earlier in this thread. But better. 

The sisters aren't that great. The younger one has some talent but the older one is just average. Together they are meh. I get so sick of the "we've had to overcome so much to get here" crap. I understand that I should have pity but I just can't when they shove it in my face like that.

Future Funk are cute as heck but I thought they sucked in their last performance. The little one stumbled through everything and you could tell they were following a routine that they didn't put together. I know the little one is 5 and I give him credit for doing what he can but there's no way they make it all the way.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Howie is an idiot. How many fricken times did Nick tell him they were running out of time? You'd think he's never been on TV before.


You really didn't think it was planned?!? It was certainly timed to the end. Producer was sending signals to say now do it to hold peeps until the commercials.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

There were no commercials between the 2 shows...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> You really didn't think it was planned?!? It was certainly timed to the end. Producer was sending signals to say now do it to hold peeps until the commercials.


No I really don't think it was. It not only missed the commercials after the end, it cut OFF the end. So nobody wins... I'm sticking with my contention that Howie is an idiot.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think it was planned, but I'm not sure I'd say Howie is an idiot either.

I'm not sure how much live TV he's done, and that could be a factor here.

I see it kind of like a poker player having the clock called on him on a very important hand. Howie's choice is going to completely disappoint one set of kids, which I'm sure he didn't like. Poker player thinks through (maybe overthinks) a HUGE decision, gets the clock called on him, gets down under 5 seconds and it's basically SLAM! Make a decision and it was either the right one or the wrong one.

That being said, Howie's an idiot. Listen to your time cues, dude!!!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I liked last night's banter - Howie said something about last week, comparing himself to "David Hasselhoff deciding which daughter to eat a cheeseburger with" and Sharon later told Piers that he "didn't have the suspenders YET!"


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you all think Piers and Howie are really getting along? There seems to be some friction between them or are they just having fun?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

bareyb said:


> No I really don't think it was. It not only missed the commercials after the end, it cut OFF the end. So nobody wins... I'm sticking with my contention that Howie is an idiot.


It didn't cut off the end on my feed.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> It didn't cut off the end on my feed.


Well that would explain the difference in opinion then. Here he's an idiot. Where you live he's not. Everybody wins.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

daveak said:


> Do you all think Piers and Howie are really getting along? There seems to be some friction between them or are they just having fun?


I think Piers is a jerk who always has to prove that he's the Alpha Dog and is smarter than everyone else. I think it's partly that, and partly because Howie is stepping into a "role" that allows Piers to hassle him a bit. Howie looked genuinely annoyed a couple of times last night, so I'd guess these two won't be going out for Coffee any time soon.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I think it's partly that, and partly because Howie is stepping into a "role" that allows Piers to hassle him a bit.


Yeah last seasons Piers couldn't hassel the hoff.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Einselen said:


> Yeah last seasons Piers couldn't hassel the hoff.


I see what you did here 

And hassling the Howie may not be a good idea - good, long running comedians know how to make fun of hecklers and others who try to one up them too many times. I think the question is whether Howie will decide he wants to put Piers down a little harder or not. Or whether he is being quietly restrained by producer(s) or director(s) or just himself.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Back to discussing the acts...I (and, presumably, pretty much everybody else here) had the top three pegged, and figured the magician would get the fourth spot, but I thought the "Lion King" singer would have been in the top five in place of the dancers.

I have a feeling they're lying about the "losing" quarter-finalists going home. However, after the last two quarter-final rounds, any "Wild Card" round would be on August 10, but that's supposedly the date for the "YouTube's Got Talent" show, and they may advance some of the YouTube acts into the semi-finals instead of, or in addition to, some of the eliminated acts.

-- Don


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

This is coming down to the Gravity group vs the "wall" group imo


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope the Michael singer dude gets signed onto a singing contract...odds are pretty good he will...he seems like a really nice, honest, low key guy who is more there to help him and his grandma get out from under the lousy living conditions they are in vs. wanting to be a fame whore.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> This is coming down to the Gravity group vs the "wall" group imo


Never underestimate the power of a young man with a guitar - the power he has on tweenyboppers, that is.

The million dollars aside, you can probably combine those two acts and have a complete 90-minute Vegas show.

-- Don


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Just my $0.02 worth...

If it were all up to me, the 4 that would have advanced in this show would have been:

Alice Tan Ridley
Antonio Restivo
Michael Grimm
Hannibal Means

I got 3 out of my 4. Not bad. (And AscenDance were by no means a horrible choice. Can't really complain too much there.)


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hannibal Means gives me the creeps. He's probably a nice person but has very weird eyes.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Did I mishear something or did CJ Dippa drop an S-bomb during his performance? It sounded like he said "This s***s so real, it's just so amazing." If it wasn't then what did he actually say?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Just went back and replayed (you can understand that stuff the first time thru?)

I heard "it's just so real, it's just so amazin'."


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Just went back and replayed (you can understand that stuff the first time thru?)
> 
> I heard "it's just so real, it's just so amazin'."


Apparently I can't understand that stuff.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Just went back and replayed (you can understand that stuff the first time thru?)
> 
> I heard "it's just so real, it's just so amazin'."


After replaying it a couple of times, this is what I heard too.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I like the choices with many of the acts that have moved on. It's going to be interesting to see it get trimmed down even further.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I like the choices with many of the acts that have moved on. It's going to be interesting to see it get trimmed down even further.


For the most part every act that went through last night deserved it (and it had three of my top four for this week.) I still have a minor quible with the female singer that went through. I still think she lacks the overall vocal ability and is too timid. But her story sells with America so she moves forward.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was so hoping that they would have shown CJ Dippa crying at not getting voted through.

Ya, I know he's only 11, but I couldn't stand that kid.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I was so hoping that they would have shown CJ Dippa crying at not getting voted through.
> 
> Ya, I know he's only 11, but I couldn't stand that kid.


+100

The whole "wanna be a white gangsta" crap is just that CRAP...hate it!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Alfer said:


> +100
> 
> The whole "wanna be a white gangsta" crap is just that CRAP...hate it!


Don't be hatin'

Just joking, the kid needs a good beating.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I was so hoping that they would have shown CJ Dippa crying at not getting voted through.
> 
> Ya, I know he's only 11, but I couldn't stand that kid.


There's no crying in pseudo-gangsta rap!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

You guys are horrible. But yeah, I thought for sure he'd get through and wasn't all that disappointed when he didn't.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not as many good acts last night imo.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Not as many good acts last night imo.


Agreed....pretty much all but the saw guy were lame.

I still am baffled though by this whole thing...

The point of the show is to win big money and get an act in Vegas right?

So what I don't get is who the heck would go to a Vegas show to see a bunch of guys do some generic dancing around in their sweat pants...basically it's like watching a lame cheerleader competition.

So why do they even have most of these "dancers" to begin with??

Oh sure some of them could be part of a Broadway troop, but lots of these guy dancers never could..


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Agreed....pretty much all but the saw guy were lame.
> 
> I still am baffled though by this whole thing...
> 
> ...


I think it's just to show diversity of "talent" so that the show stands apart from "American Idol". I agree that lots of the group dancing acts will never carry a show in Vegas. And why the old lady in the beehive wig ever got this far is an insult to many of those who were dropped much earlier.

I think it will be an interesting finale.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

When Prince Poppycock first shows up on stage, I rolled my eyes and was completely prepared to watch him walk away disappointed. But I just love the guy. Should he win the competition? Probably not. Should be go through tonight? Most certainly! Last night's performance was the best I've seen from him, although I did find myself missing the overly ornate costumes


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I was so hoping that they would have shown CJ Dippa crying at not getting voted through.
> 
> Ya, I know he's only 11, but I couldn't stand that kid.


+1 because you know he talks that way all the time.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> When Prince Poppycock first shows up on stage, I rolled my eyes and was completely prepared to watch him walk away disappointed. But I just love the guy. Should he win the competition? Probably not. Should be go through tonight? Most certainly! Last night's performance was the best I've seen from him, although I did find myself missing the overly ornate costumes


...IIRC you can get his costumes @JCPenney


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> When Prince Poppycock first shows up on stage, I rolled my eyes and was completely prepared to watch him walk away disappointed. But I just love the guy. Should he win the competition? Probably not. Should be go through tonight? Most certainly! Last night's performance was the best I've seen from him, although I did find myself missing the overly ornate costumes


I love the guy. I like that he doesn't take himself seriously and I think his character is hilarious. I also like that he is very talented. Glad he got through.

I'm shocked the saw guy didn't make it through. I thought his performance was awesome. I'm happy the magician made it through, though. That tiger trick was impressive.

Just happy that beehive lady is gone. I'd call her a joke but she isn't funny. It's ridiculous that she ever made it out of the auditions. And I can't figure out why. Did the producers think she's a hit with viewers?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> I'm shocked the saw guy didn't make it through. I thought his performance was awesome.


The thing about the saw guy's performance is that he basically did a handstand which the average gymnast can do. Yes the saw added "danger" and technically he could have been killed if his hands slipped, but what he was doing didn't require much skill. What the wall dancers did was much harder and they were eliminated.

The whole contest is a farce though since non-singers have no chance at all of winning. inevitably everyone but the singers gets eliminated turning the show into American Idol 2. I think the magician is better than most of the singers, but I bet he'll be the first one eliminated in the semi-finals.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

morac said:


> The thing about the saw guy's performance is that he basically did a handstand which the average gymnast can do. Yes the saw added "danger" and technically he could have been killed if his hands slipped, but what he was doing didn't require much skill. What the wall dancers did was much harder and they were eliminated.


IIRC, the wall dancers moved in the Semi-Finals. They are still competing (I assume we will see them in the first Semi-Final round.)



> The whole contest is a farce though since non-singers have no chance at all of winning. inevitably everyone but the singers gets eliminated turning the show into American Idol 2. I think the magician is better than most of the singers, but I bet he'll be the first one eliminated in the semi-finals.


I agree that singers get way too much credit on this show. Even though three of the four winners were singers (Terry Factor being the non-singer winner so far), only Kevin Skinner would fit the Idol mold. Bianca Ryan was too young and Neal Boyd was an opera singer.

However, the producers need to come up with better way to get some of the ensemble acts to the top positions. The dance groups seem to get left out in the finals.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

While Terry is a ventriloquist, he is also technically a singer. I don't think he would have won if he didn't sing. 

I might have remembered wrong about the wall dancers. In any case they are more talented than the saw guy. Actually I think the main reason he got as far as he did was his wife's (girlfriend?) amazing strength.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

The YouTube show last night was almost a complete waste. I can't even think of four acts that should go through. The best act of the night was the young opera singer at the end of the show. Beyond that, the only remotely intersting act was the pyscho magician. But, since I have good idea how that trick was done, I wasn't overly impressed by him.

Overall a boring show. (Except for Sharon unable to control herself towards the end. That was hilarious!)


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

morac said:


> The thing about the saw guy's performance is that he basically did a handstand which the average gymnast can do. Yes the saw added "danger" and technically he could have been killed if his hands slipped, but what he was doing didn't require much skill. What the wall dancers did was much harder and they were eliminated.
> 
> The whole contest is a farce though since non-singers have no chance at all of winning. inevitably everyone but the singers gets eliminated turning the show into American Idol 2. I think the magician is better than most of the singers, but I bet he'll be the first one eliminated in the semi-finals.


Not to mention the "saw" was actually a cordless drill with a saw blade rigged to it. You could see the girl push in the battery to get it started. Had he fallen on it, the whole thing probably would have toppled over and he would have gotten a scrape on his head.

Youtube show was pretty lame.

Frank


----------



## Fizzle (Apr 4, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> The YouTube show last night was almost a complete waste. I can't even think of four acts that should go through. The best act of the night was the young opera singer at the end of the show. Beyond that, the only remotely intersting act was the pyscho magician. But, since I have good idea how that trick was done, I wasn't overly impressed by him.
> 
> Overall a boring show. (Except for Sharon unable to control herself towards the end. That was hilarious!)


I'm actually disappointed that they allowed the little girl on the show. She is already "famous".. She has an album released and is already slated to perform at Carnegie Hall in December (making herself the youngest female solo artist to perform there ever). I would rather see people who need the shot advance


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fizzle said:


> I'm actually disappointed that they allowed the little girl on the show. She is already "famous".. She has an album released and is already slated to perform at Carnegie Hall in December (making herself the youngest female solo artist to perform there ever). I would rather see people who need the shot advance


Oh, I didn't know that-yes, this is supposed to be for undiscovered talent?   Anyhoo-regarding the results-I was a little surprised that the magician made it through but PLUtonic didn't. 
Also I thought the judges would pick Cam over-sorry, forget the girl singer's name. I thought they were both good but - well, I guess they already have some young male singers. 
So next week is



Spoiler



The Wild Card Show-judges' and fan favorites-I am shocked that Hannibal Means isn't coming back! Howie brought him on The Tonight Show with him last week!  -- Oh, and everyone's fave-CJ Dippa!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, they got me again. I actually forced myself to sit through the entire Quick Change act just to see if there was ANYTHING different about it. Nope, not one difference from the other half dozen times they've done the act on AGT. Oops, sorry, the body bags were actually color co-ordinated with their outfits. Oops, sorry again - according to them from when they competed on AGT, their act was completely different because their outfits were different colors from previous performances. What a worthless act.

Apparently, the weather was so heavy in my area that the local NBC affiliate lost their network feed - so even OTA missed part of the program. I missed the illusionist guy, except for the string-in-the-neck bit at the judges table and the entire piano performance.

Talk about anti-climactic eliminations, though in this case with the painfully obvious lack of talent, I'm glad they didn't try to make it dramatic. I wonder what Sperry has in store for the other judges.

And wasn't Mrs. Sharon in rare form! Very funny, missus.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> OK, they got me again. I actually forced myself to sit through the entire Quick Change act just to see if there was ANYTHING different about it. What a worthless act.


Is that you Piers Morgan?

They actually did a few new quick changes like the one where she changes behind him.
Other than that - there were 2 major differences:
1) It was painfully obvious this time that she was wearing all the outfits at the start...
2) She totally gave away the final change by unbuttoning her top before it started.

I remember watching it the first time they were on like 20 times in slow motion and she was flawless in not giving anything away.

If you have never seen the Quick Change act before it is astounding. The 5th or 6th time it loses it's magic.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The only way to freshen this act up is for the final, glitter reveal to end without ANY outfit at all. Then I'd watch again. Until then, nope.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Is that you Piers Morgan?
> 
> They actually did a few new quick changes like the one where she changes behind him.
> Other than that - there were 2 major differences:
> ...


Seemed like a slow change act. I think she spent way too much time in the "bags". Needed more of the in the open changing, which I think is just reversing outfits most of the time.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> OK, they got me again. I actually forced myself to sit through the entire Quick Change act ... What a worthless act.


That's pretty harsh ... I thought it was still entertaining. It's just a one-trick pony with a series of slight variations.

My version of the quick change would be: he's wearing a tie one moment, then the tie is gone! <applause> See the hat? A second later: What hat? <applause> --- like the comic magician that Howie loved. LOL!



JLucPicard said:


> And wasn't Mrs. Sharon in rare form! Very funny, missus.


I think she accidentally dipped into Ozzy's meds again.



JLucPicard said:


> The only way to freshen this act up is for the final, glitter reveal to end without ANY outfit at all. Then I'd watch again. Until then, nope.


 Now THAT is a great concept!  :up:



jdfs said:


> Seemed like a slow change act. I think she spent way too much time in the "bags". Needed more of the in the open changing, which I think is just reversing outfits most of the time.


I also think they have slowed down from one or two years ago.

Little Jackie Evancho made all the other singers pale by comparison. I'd like to see HER win the big prize.

I wonder how fame and teenager hormones will turn her into a train wreck, or can she survive such early stardom and exposure to all the temptations and corruption which has saturated show business?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> I wonder how fame and teenager hormones will turn her into a train wreck, or can she survive such early stardom and exposure to all the temptations and corruption which has saturated show business?


She's sort of like a younger Charlotte Church. Not sure what happened to her...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> She's sort of like a younger Charlotte Church. Not sure what happened to her...


Nothing real notable...got married, gained some weight, had kids, tried pop music, called the Pope a Nazi....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte_Church


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> OK, they got me again. I actually forced myself to sit through the entire Quick Change act just to see if there was ANYTHING different about it. Nope, not one difference from the other half dozen times they've done the act on AGT.


And at least twice, Nick said that they "got their start" on AGT. In fact, they had appeared on network TV before then, on a Fox talent show called _30 Seconds to Fame_ (acts performed for 30 seconds; the top three came back and continued their act; studio audience selected the winner, who got (I think) $25,000). (It's possible that their episode didn't air in the eastern half of the country; the show was quickly cancelled, and the only time I saw that episode was on a Sunday night at 7 Pacific when the eastern half of the country would have seen the end of an NFL game.) Yes, the act back then was pretty much the same as the AGT version, right down to the bag of confetti at the end.

-- Don


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Trying to get things straight here. The auditions happened nationwide in select cities, then those that made it through came to Vegas. Of which 1/3 moved on, 1/3 were the "top" group and 1/3 got a chance for the "left over spots". After that we are now in Hollywood for the live audience voting, of which 4 moved on. Now we have the YouTube auditions and 4 moved on but I thought I heard Nick say to Las Vegas. So does this mean they are competing for $250,000 with the other or what?

Also with next week



Spoiler



We have the wildcards, so does this mean we will add in 4 more acts thus having about 20 acts performing soon (not counting the 4 youtube acts) in the what I believe is Semi finals? Are the finals going to have like 10-12 acts that we just pick out a single "winner"? What happened to shows which we eliminate small numbers each week and get down to say a final 2 or even 3?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Trying to get things straight here. The auditions happened nationwide in select cities, then those that made it through came to Vegas. Of which 1/3 moved on, 1/3 were the "top" group and 1/3 got a chance for the "left over spots". After that we are now in Hollywood for the live audience voting, of which 4 moved on. Now we have the YouTube auditions and 4 moved on but I thought I heard Nick say to Las Vegas. So does this mean they are competing for $250,000 with the other or what?
> 
> Also with next week
> 
> ...


We are now in Hollywood and have had 4 Quarterfinals (4 acts move on each = 16) + the YouTube Show (4 act move on) + Wild Card Show next week (4 more move on).

That gives us a total of 24 acts for the semi-finals. I would assume at this point that there will be two semi-final shows (4 acts move on from each). That leaves us with 8 acts in the Finals. They could also let a couple of extra acts move through if the judges want like last year.

Nick keeps mentioning Las Vegas as the winner will the "Headliner" in the stage show that will happen after the Final.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TriBruin said:


> Nick keeps mentioning Las Vegas as the winner will the "Headliner" in the stage show that will happen after the Final.


I understand the prize but I swear I heard during the YouTube results Nick say the act moving on to Las Vegas is... (long dramatic pause, camera pans faces of the acts standing up there).... Which is what confused me, but maybe I misheard and he maybe said the act moving on one step closer to Vegas. I believe I deleted the ep already so I can't verify it (though it may be online).

*Edit:* So I double checked online and I am just going crazy. Nick each time said the act moving forward to the semi finals and one step closer to the grand prize.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I really hope that Connor Doran get through. I also liked Michael Grasso (the magician, but then again I am a huge fan of magic and would love to see three Magicians in the semis). Doogie was funny (or so I thought, I know there will be people who don't like him) and then the final spot I guess could go to anyone as I don't have too much invested but Michael Lipari and Ashleigh Dejon (the aerial act) are pretty good.

In short all I care about is Connor and Michael and the other two would be nice to be the aforementioned but if they don't make it I wouldn't be all that upset.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Howie, Howie, Howie... CJ Dippa? Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fleegle said:


> Howie, Howie, Howie... CJ Dippa? Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


yes now he can get rejected by America twice!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

That little brat should have never moved on beyond the original auditions.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

RNG may have saved themselves with the Howie sound bite in that one girl stalking down Howie. The sound clip made the "Out of your mind" line in the song quite different.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I was thrilled to see Connor do so well. This has been an incredible experience for him, and he's made the most of it. I'm sure people don't realize how difficult it is to fly a multi-kite stack indoors and keep it graceful and smooth. It was a bit risky in an environment like that. I've seen more experienced fliers have trouble. He's a great kid, and I'm happy for him and his mom.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> That little brat should have never moved on beyond the original auditions.


THIS!!!!

I'm so sick of CJ Dippa I can't stand it. 

Those that deserved another look included:


*Michael Grasso.* The guy made a stupid decision when he decided to go from awesome, big, Vegas style illusions to stupid barroom card tricks. He's a fantastic illusionist and I felt he deserved to recover from that error in judgement. He did so nicely.

*Connor Doran.* His kite flying is mesmerizing, and he seems like a really nice and likable kid. I liked seeing him again. Frankly, however, I doubt he'll garner enough of America's votes to win the contest, but I'd like to see him advance to the semifinals.

*Doogie.* Funny guy. Deserves to succeed as a comedian. Will he win this years grand prize? Doubt it, but nice to see him again.

Most of the others, frankly, don't rise to the level of the acts already in the semifinals. America was right the first time on those.

Regarding the 12 year old ballroom dancers: I totally agree with Howie on this one. They're technically fantastic dancers, but there's a "Jean Bennet Ramsey" quality about them. Kind of creepy.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I can't decide whether to bail on this show or not. Especially after the judges brought back some of these acts. There were very few of them that stepped up their performances for this level of competition. I have one or two favorites in this show that are keeping me watching for now. But the Youtube shows and the second chance shows are really wearing on me.

Grasso was one of the few that really was impressive.

Doogie was funny. The only thing that would have been funnier than him running around the hoop of fire, would have been him running up and dousing it with an extinguisher. Then maybe jumping through it.

And what the hell is the deal with the pyrotechnics? Why does every act have to have a pop of sparks at the end of their act? I'm thinking AGT bought way too many roman candles and they are just burning off the surplus. The only exceptions being the acts that have fire of some sort or another.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> RNG may have saved themselves with the Howie sound bite in that one girl stalking down Howie. The sound clip made the "Out of your mind" line in the song quite different.


Their song choice sucked and their dancing is too small stage for the big stage, whereas the more talented "crews" that are not in it any more are much better at utilizing the stage with various flips/tricks/etc.

As much as I don't like CJ Dippa he's more talented than many of the other acts. Just like the dancing kids. They're not my cup of tea and I feel the creepy factor that Howie alludes to but they are definitely talented.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> We are now in Hollywood and have had 4 Quarterfinals (4 acts move on each = 16) + the YouTube Show (4 act move on) + Wild Card Show next week (4 more move on).
> 
> That gives us a total of 24 acts for the semi-finals. I would assume at this point that there will be two semi-final shows (4 acts move on from each). That leaves us with 8 acts in the Finals. They could also let a couple of extra acts move through if the judges want like last year.


TV listings are saying that 10 acts will end up in the finals. Since they also said there would be 24 semi-finalists, I don't doubt it.



> Nick keeps mentioning Las Vegas as the winner will the "Headliner" in the stage show that will happen after the Final.


That will be for one night only - the Caesar's Palace website says it will be Friday, October 8; tickets are $100, $60, $50, and $40, or $125 for a "VIP Meet & Greet" package, which includes a $100 ticket and some sort of "souvenir laminate", although you only get to "meet & greet" the acts - not the host (Jerry Springer) or any of the judges that might be there.

Of course the winner will "headline" the tour; this makes sense, considering that the winner is chosen by the viewers. (Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the winner is the only one who shows up in every city on the tour. Pretty much every description of the tour says, "The tour will be hosted by Jerry Springer and features the Season 5 winner as well as other dynamic finalists and fan favorites from the hit TV series.")

Here's the tour schedule:
10/1 - Oakland
10/2 - Reno
10/3 - Fresno
10/6 - Phoenix
10/7 - Los Angeles
10/8 - Las Vegas
10/9 - San Diego
10/13 - Grand Prairie, TX
10/15 - Kansas City
10/16 - Minneapolis
10/17 - Milwaukee
10/20 - Chicago
10/21 - St. Louis
10/22 - Indianapolis
10/23 - Columbus
10/24 - Detroit
10/27 - New York
10/28 - Richmond, VA
10/29 - Foxwoods (Mashantucket, CT)
10/30 - Atlantic City
11/3 - Boston
11/4 - Washington
11/5 - Greensboro
11/6 - Atlanta
11/7 - Orlando

Ticket prices in Oakland are the same as for Vegas, and they also have the same "VIP Meet & Greet Package"; I don't know about the other cities.

-- Don


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I am floored that so many find that hack Doogie funny. Floored.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am floored that so many find that hack Doogie funny. Floored.


I will admit, like Piers, I disliked him A LOT until last night. I thought he was very funny last night.

One thing I thought of last night. Notice how not one of the judges picks to come back were singers? Hopefully this year another non-singer will be champion.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> I will admit, like Piers, I disliked him A LOT until last night. I thought he was very funny last night.
> 
> One thing I thought of last night. Notice how not one of the judges picks to come back were singers? Hopefully this year another non-singer will be champion.


Another? Has a non-singer won yet?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

hefe said:


> Another? Has a non-singer won yet?


Only if you don't count a singing ventriloquist as a singer.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am floored that so many find that hack Doogie funny. Floored.


:up:


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

After watching the Wild Card show, I think we can realistically see why most of the acts did not make the semi-finals (or even past Vegas) originally. However, I was glad to Anna & Patryk make it through as they were one act that I thought should have moved forward. 

Micheal Grasso is also a very good magician, but we are still seeing the same tricks every magician does (look here is a pretty girl in a box, see me stab the box, look girl is gone, oh-no she is hiding behind this curtain.) 

The other two acts? Quite frankly Conner Doran bores me. It was nice and sweet for a few minutes, but would someone want to watch that act for more than 5 minutes?

And Micheal & Ashliegh were nothing special. Other than freaking out the audience and judges with their "fall", they are just Ok. However, put them up against Acendance and there is no comparison. Acendance is at another level.

I personally would have rather seen RNG go through. Looking at the semi-finalists, only one true Dance Group has moved forward (Studio One Young Beast Society). I would much rather seen a few more Dance groups over a some of the singers that moved through.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> The other two acts? Quite frankly Conner Doran bores me. It was nice and sweet for a few minutes, but would someone want to watch that act for more than 5 minutes?


I would, in fact have, for many hours.

Although it's an interest of mine that I participate in, I know it's kind of a niche thing. You're local, you should come to one of our local fests and give it a whirl.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I am floored that so many find that hack Doogie funny. Floored.


Different strokes, I guess.

I definitely find him funny. His timing is spot on, his delivery has just the right attitude and panache, and his jokes are topical and clever.

Is he as funny as, say Robin Williams? No, not quite.

Is he as funny as Eddie Murphy in his stand-up heyday? No, not quite.

But, is he as funny as Seinfeld? Yes.

Is he as funny as Howie Mandel was during his stand-up years? Yes.



TriBruin said:


> After watching the Wild Card show, I think we can realistically see why most of the acts did not make the semi-finals (or even past Vegas) originally. However, I was glad to Anna & Patryk make it through as they were one act that I thought should have moved forward.


Agreed, except that I'd lump Anna & Patryk into the first category. "I can see why they didn't originally make the semi-finals." However, now they did. Oh, well...



TriBruin said:


> Micheal Grasso is also a very good magician, but we are still seeing the same tricks every magician does (look here is a pretty girl in a box, see me stab the box, look girl is gone, oh-no she is hiding behind this curtain.)


Maybe I'm just dense, but the component of that trick I still can't figure out is exactly _how_ he made the girls appear.

Disappear from the box? Yes, that's magician standard stuff. And, it's one thing when the girl you've made disappear pops up in the audience or walks out from backstage. That's fairly easy to figure out (and done too often, and a bit boring).

However, he flipped peice of orange fabric in front of him for about 1 second, lifted it back up, and the girl was behind it. Flipped it down again for no more than 1 second, flipped it back up, and another girl. That was impressive. How did they get into position so quick?

Good "magic" is having one component of your trick, that may otherwise be a common trick, that is unique. That component, the _specific way_ he made the girls appear, was unique.



TriBruin said:


> The other two acts? Quite frankly Conner Doran bores me. It was nice and sweet for a few minutes, but would someone want to watch that act for more than 5 minutes?


You may have a point about whether he could sustain a 90 minute show, but I really do enjoy watching him for a few minutes! 



TriBruin said:


> And Micheal & Ashliegh were nothing special. Other than freaking out the audience and judges with their "fall", they are just Ok. However, put them up against Acendance and there is no comparison. Acendance is at another level.


Agree 100%. The "fall" trick impressed me once, but now that I've seen it, it wouldn't impress me a second time. I don't see how they'd follow it.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

So which 4 acts made it through last night?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> One thing I thought of last night. Notice how not one of the judges picks to come back were singers? Hopefully this year another non-singer will be champion.


I assume it was because all of the singers that have a legitimate shot of winning were already in the semi-finals (except I think one in the YouTube round, but I assume that wild cards couldn't be selected from the YouTube acts). Did I miss somebody who had a legitimate case for being in the final 24 but isn't?

As for a non-singer winning, my current thought is, it's going to come down to Jackie Evancho (singer) against Fighting Gravity (non-singers).


That Don Guy said:


> TV listings are saying that 10 acts will end up in the finals. Since they also said there would be 24 semi-finalists, I don't doubt it.


I'm pretty sure Nick Cannon said something like "competing to advance to the final 10" at the end when listing the first 12 semi-finalists.

-- Don


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> So which 4 acts made it through last night?


Michael Grasso (Illusionist)
Connor Doran (Kite)
Anna and Patryk (Kid ballroom dancers)
Michael Lipari & Ashleigh Dejon (Aerialists).

Wikipedia is your friend. (Although I did watch the results episode.)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> So which 4 acts made it through last night?


Nobody answered this yet?

Anna & Patryk (kid ballroom-style dancers)

Micheal Grasso (magician)

Conner Doran (kite flier - when they brought him out with CJ Dippa, I thought for sure that Doran was going home)

In the judges' pick, Micheal & Ashliegh (duo trapeze aerial act) were selected (by Sharon & Howie) over Harmonica Pierre. Personally, I would have chosen Pierre; while both acts are good, Pierre's is more unique - you can find hundreds of acts like Micheal & Ashliegh on YouTube (and there's no way they end up in Vegas on a regular basis outside of a Cirque do Soleil show).

-- Don


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

No matter what you say about Doogie, he has what - 90 seconds to warm up an audience and get them to laugh and like him? Not an easy task even for better comics. Even amateur comics in clubs need more than 90 seconds and nearly always get it before they are booed off stage.

For a likely amateur, he handled a rough crowd well the first time I saw him. And in subsequent showings, has even had a chance to work a little of his material in. He has never had a chance to really work with and play a crowd into a real laughing relationship with him, that takes more time than a minute or two.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Fish Man and That Don Guy. Saved me FF'ing for 20 minutes tonight!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

daveak said:


> No matter what you say about Doogie, he has what - 90 seconds to warm up an audience and get them to laugh and like him? Not an easy task even for better comics. Even amateur comics in clubs need more than 90 seconds and nearly always get it before they are booed off stage.
> 
> For a likely amateur, he handled a rough crowd well the first time I saw him. And in subsequent showings, has even had a chance to work a little of his material in. He has never had a chance to really work with and play a crowd into a real laughing relationship with him, that takes more time than a minute or two.


I was thinking about this the other night as well. It's not really the right competition for a comedien.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> I was thinking about this the other night as well. It's not really the right competition for a comedien.


And this year neither was Last Comic Standing.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That was a completely underwhelming Semi-Finals. I don't know if it was the quick turnaround (especially for the Wild Card acts), but there was only a few acts truely deserving to move on. 

To me the best acts of the night were Anna & Patryk and (I can't believe I am saying this) Prince Poppycock!

From the rest of the acts, I would like to see AscenDance, Antio Restivo, and ArcAttack move on. But I imagine at least one of the other signers will move through (Micheal Grimm was the best). 

I would be happy if neither Future Funk or Christina & Ali move through. Neither of them is Finals material (or should have even made the Semi-Finals IMHO.)

I am surprised that all three judges buzzed Kristina Young. She wasn't that bad. There was a few acts she could have buzzed instead of her.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> That was a completely underwhelming Semi-Finals. I don't know if it was the quick turnaround (especially for the Wild Card acts), but there was only a few acts truely deserving to move on.
> 
> To me the best acts of the night were Anna & Patryk and (I can't believe I am saying this) Prince Poppycock!
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this except the last. While she's hot, that was a horrible performance.

What surprised me most is this:

"To me the best acts of the night were Anna & Patryk and (I can't believe I am saying this) Prince Poppycock!"

I can't say I was really interested in either act prior to last night but they both stole the show last night.

The fire magician had too much fire and not enough magic, and Ascendance and ArcAttack's acts have lost my interest.

The Sperry magician dude was the worst magic trick I have ever seen.

Frank


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> That was a completely underwhelming Semi-Finals. I don't know if it was the quick turnaround (especially for the Wild Card acts), but there was only a few acts truely deserving to move on.
> 
> To me the best acts of the night were Anna & Patryk and (I can't believe I am saying this) Prince Poppycock!
> 
> ...


Totally disagree with your last sentence. And I 110% agree with what Howie said about Kristina young: It reminded me of Bill Murray's lounge singer character on early SNL's. A total, horrible, _ parody_ of "Poker Face", as though she was making fun of how a truly awful cover band or lounge singer might murder that song. It was so bad it was hard to believe it _wasn't_ a joke. Really painful!

She's just blankly, with almost no vocal inflection deadpanning, "My poker face, my, my, my, poker face...". *Horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible!!*

Pity, too. Technically, she's not a bad singer (and it doesn't hurt anything that she's hawt). With a better song choice and better arrangement, she might have turned in a respectable performance.

*Next topic:*

As an electrical engineer, who's worked as a recording engineer and live sound engineer, I can somewhat vividly imagine what 20 million volt Tesla coils, modulated to the frequency of actual notes, might sound like (and *FEEL LIKE*) live. And, what I'm imagining is mind-blowing! *I so, totally want to see ArcAttack live!!!* Sadly, Howie might be right. It may not translate to TV in such a way that they will advance. Pity.

Totally agree that neither Future Funk or Christina & Ali should have come this far.

Performance of the night (that _did_ translate well to television, anyway) was Prince Poppycock. I can totally see him having a big career as sort of a "Glam Opera/Rock star".


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Totally disagree with your last sentence. And I 110% agree with what Howie said about Kristina young: It reminded me of Bill Murray's lounge singer character on early SNL's. A total, horrible, _ parody_ of "Poker Face", as though she was making fun of how a truly awful cover band or lounge singer might murder that song. It was so bad it was hard to believe it _wasn't_ a joke. Really painful!


The thing I found most interesting was the put down of the arrangement. 
Lady Gaga has done slowed down piano solo arrangements of all her songs including Poker Face and in particular this arrangement was very similar to what they did on Glee as a duet (if not the same exact arrangement.) 
There was nothing original about her choice nor was it so terrible. If she had just stood there and sung it as a ballad she might have pulled it off.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The problems I saw in the performances:

Flash Funk stopped themselves cold with the rap they tried to do at the start of their act.

AscenDance is much better with just the couple - the four-person routine takes away from the passion (and, to a point, the acrobatic skill) they had in the early rounds that made the act good.

Connor Doran is turning into QuickChange - it's the same act over and over again. It might work better if he had more room - say, becoming an outdoor act. (The only problem there is, he then has to account for the wind.) Then again, QuickChange made it into the finals when they competed.

The less said about Dan Sperry's act, the better.

(And when I heard "When You Believe", I noticed something in the lyrics for the first time; supposedly, the first line in the chorus was originally written as, "You can do miracles / When you believe", but was changed to "There can be miracles..." because somebody pointed out that "you" can't do miracles - only God can; however, in the rest of the chorus, it sounds like "you" are doing the miracles after all. Contrast this with the _Rugrats_ Passover special, where it is written so that Moses does all of the miracles without God's help, but that's another story...)

Prediction time - my five: 
ArcAttack
Anna and Patryk
Prince Poppycock
AscenDance
Antonio Restivo

America's five:
Anna and Patryk
Taylor Mathews
ArcAttack
Prince Poppycock
If the fifth choice is from the voting: AscenDance
If the judges choose: Christina and Ali get a 2-1 vote over AscenDance

-- Don


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Connor Doran is turning into QuickChange - it's the same act over and over again. It might work better if he had more room - say, becoming an outdoor act. (The only problem there is, he then has to account for the wind.) Then again, QuickChange made it into the finals when they competed.


You really can't do what he's doing outdoors. You need very still air. Even a small breeze will completely screw it up. And the types of routines you do with wind, in the outdoors are entirely different, and a different kind of skill. Doesn't work for the type of audience that you have here, that is basically a theater or auditorium.

No, I always knew that whatever he did, there is only so far you can go in a competition like this without having the basic similarity of one routine to another counting against you. A singer can just come out and sing a different song, but with things like this, people are always looking for something entirely new and different, and some acts just aren't able to provide that.

So congrats to Connor for taking it as far as he could. We're very proud of him for giving it a great effort. He did good, and honestly, got a bit further than I figured he would.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Connor would be a good act for the tour. Even if he doesn't make the finals (and considering the lack of "must advance" talent in that semi-final, I wouldn't be surprised if he does), there's nothing in the tour description that limits it to acts in the final ten.

I wonder if the AGT producers have considered something like an "America's Got Talent Theater" in Branson, where they can have a permanent presence for a tour-style show? (They could do it in Vegas as well, but there are some acts that just don't look like they fit in Vegas. The last thing Vegas needs is a "family-friendly show," although technically every Cirque du Soleil show except Zumanity can be called "family friendly.") It's not as if they don't already have Branson acts on the show...

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> America's five:
> Anna and Patryk
> Taylor Mathews
> ArcAttack
> ...





Spoiler



Well, I was close, but I didn't expect all three of ArcAttack, AscenDance, and Antonio Restivo to be in the bottom six.

Notice that four of the five semi-finalists are singers.


I think the final comes down to a choice between Fighting Gravity and Jackie Evancho. The question is, if Jackie wins, does she take the million over the whole 40 years? (Of course, it depends on what the lump sum is, and considering that interest rates are down, it's probably close to a million already - the only reason not to take the lump sum and put it in a bank until interest rates go up, then transfer it to higher-interest items, is the higher tax bracket involved on most of the money.)

-- Don


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Unfortunately, once again, America has made this a singing compeition.  The only singer I felt that was worthy was Micheal Grimm. Neither Taylor Matthews nor Christina & Ali really deserved to be in the top 5. Christina & Ali were very lucky that Antonio Restivo was eliminated before the judges voted. I think Piers & Sharon would have easily picked them over either of the other two. (Howie may have picked Conner).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow..Antonio got ROBBED!! Those two girls aren't Vegas worthy by ANY stretch of the imagination.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Wow..Antonio got ROBBED!! Those two girls aren't Vegas worthy by ANY stretch of the imagination.


He was shocked when they announced he was going home.

I appreciate the story of the two sisters and the buy with the kite, but the show should be about the talent. Otherwise they need to call it "America's Got A Sad Story, Please Vote For These Cute Kids"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

markz said:


> He was shocked when they announced he was going home.
> 
> I appreciate the story of the two sisters and the buy with the kite, but the show should be about the talent. Otherwise they need to call it "America's Got A Sad Story, Please Vote For These Cute Kids"


Yep...it was TOTALLY a sympathy vote from America for the girls at this stage.

You could tell Antonio was PISSED when he heard his name called...as were the judges but they had to keep somewhat composed to be "fair" to the other two worthless contestants.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Unfortunately, once again, America has made this a singing compeition.  The only singer I felt that was worthy was Micheal Grimm. Neither Taylor Matthews nor Christina & Ali really deserved to be in the top 5. Christina & Ali were very lucky that Antonio Restivo was eliminated before the judges voted. I think Piers & Sharon would have easily picked them over either of the other two. (Howie may have picked Conner).


Yep. This.

I was very, very disappointed with America's choices.

Arc Attack and Antonio both definitely deserved to advance.

And as markz said: This year it's "America's Got A Sad Story, Please Vote For These Cute Kids".

Indeed, the title of the show is supposed to be "America's Got _*Talent*_".

I'm trying not to sound too insensitive here but if Christina & Ali didn't have cystic fibrosis, triggering a "pity vote", they wouldn't have made it to the quarterfinals, nevermind the finals. They're good enough to be the youth choir soloists in a small church, but that's about it. Their singing is competent, but by no means outstanding.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Wow..Antonio got ROBBED!! Those two girls aren't Vegas worthy by ANY stretch of the imagination.


You forget that maybe 1 out of 10,000 voters are ever going to go to Vegas in their lifetimes, so having a "Vegas-worthy act" is not really a requirement (especially now that there is no more "Vegas show" as part of the prize, unless you count the one night - repeat: *one night*, and even then, I doubt the winner gets more than 15 minutes on stage - that the tour is in Vegas this year).



markz said:


> I appreciate the story of the two sisters and the boy with the kite, but the show should be about the talent.


So should _American Idol_, but that doesn't stop the tweenage powervoters from voting in the cute young males on that show either.

The only problem is, the only way to really make it about the talent is to give the producers (the ones who will be signing the acts to representation contracts; I can almost guarantee this is the only reason Simon Cowell is one of the executive producers - he admitted on the air to Larry King that this was the only reason he was involved with _Idol_) more say, if not the final say, as to who advances, and even then, who knows what hidden criteria they will use (I for one have my doubts that Gordon Ramsay chooses the _Hell's Kitchen_ winner solely on the ability to run a restaurant (which they don't actually do as part of their prize - they end up being pretty much sous chefs with glorified titles (and $250,000) for a year - but that's another story), and the credits of _Masterchef_ even say that all judges' decisions are made after consulting with the producers).

I don't really see the problem with letting America decide who wins the million dollars (or lump sum equivalent). Notice that Recycled Percussion has a show in Vegas (albeit for only one month), even though they didn't win. Render unto America what is popular with America; render unto Vegas what is worthy of Vegas.

-- Don


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Yep...it was TOTALLY a sympathy vote from America for the girls at this stage.
> 
> You could tell Antonio was PISSED when he heard his name called...as were the judges but they had to keep somewhat composed to be "fair" to the other two worthless contestants.


I agree that Antonio was clearly shocked when he was robbed of his chance to advance to the finals -- considering his competition on-stage during the results.

It was interesting that one of the sisters mentioned something about it being not just about talent, but also about being NICE. I wonder if that was a back-handed comment referring to her perception of Antonio with the big muscles and hair and devil beard? I'll bet she was intimidated by him, even though he really comes across as an emotional pussycat backstage.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

getreal said:


> I agree that Antonio was clearly shocked when he was robbed of his chance to advance to the finals -- considering his competition on-stage during the results.
> 
> It was interesting that one of the sisters mentioned something about it being not just about talent, but also about being NICE. I wonder if that was a back-handed comment referring to her perception of Antonio with the big muscles and hair and devil beard? I'll bet she was intimidated by him, even though he really comes across as an emotional pussycat backstage.


I think that was more to justify the fact that they are still there, even though they really aren't that good at singing. They are simply acknowledging that people out there in America will vote for people based on what they LOOK like over how talented they are. 

I was really disappointed in the results last night. Most of my faves are no longer in the running. Between this and "Last Comic Standing" I'm beginning to lose my faith in America to "get it right".


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Yep...it was TOTALLY a sympathy vote from America for the girls at this stage.
> 
> You could tell Antonio was PISSED when he heard his name called...as were the judges but they had to keep somewhat composed to be "fair" to the other two worthless contestants.





Fish Man said:


> Yep. This.
> 
> I was very, very disappointed with America's choices.
> 
> ...


All of these. I'm so sick of the sad stories they attach on these shows. That's why I fast forward through most of the talking parts.

Remember that dance group that kept saying "we didn't have no mirrors or nothing" all the time? 



That Don Guy said:


> .
> 
> The only problem is, the only way to really make it about the talent is to give the producers (the ones who will be signing the acts to representation contracts; I can almost guarantee this is the only reason Simon Cowell is one of the executive producers - he admitted on the air to Larry King that this was the only reason he was involved with _Idol_) more say, if not the final say, as to who advances, and even then, who knows what hidden criteria they will use (I for one have my doubts that Gordon Ramsay chooses the _Hell's Kitchen_ winner solely on the ability to run a restaurant (which they don't actually do as part of their prize - they end up being pretty much sous chefs with glorified titles (and $250,000) for a year - but that's another story), and the credits of _Masterchef_ even say that all judges' decisions are made after consulting with the producers).
> 
> ...


The thing is, the producers would've moved the girls through as well. In fact, I'm convinced that the judges don't do any judging at all. They just pick whoever the producers want them to pick.

The producers want viewers and, unfortunately, most of America is apparently a big sucker for sob stories.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's my take on the acts tonight:
- Alice Tan Ridley was good.
- Haspop, I liked his earlier acts, but the judges were right he didn't do much dancing in his act and it was kind of dull.
- Maestro Alexander Bui was good, but I think he messed up a few times. I don't think he'll go through though since he's not as big as the other acts. BTW he hails from the town I used to work in.
- Michael Lipari & Ashleigh Dejon were actually pretty good, but I don't see them going through for the same reason as Bui.
- Mike Grasso - I like him (also from NJ) and it would be nice to see a magic act in the finals, but it was really easy to see how his trick was done (despite the camera cutting away when he and the woman switched places). 
- Debra Romer was okay, not bad, but not great.
- Studio One was very good. I saw a lot of moves I hadn't seen before.
- Jeremy's final drop was good, but he screwed up once or twice in his act. It's probably not his fault since he was injured, but he still screwed up.
- Nathaniel was good, but not great. He'll get the teen girl vote though so he'll go through.
- Murray's trick was good (better than Mike Grasso's), but his delivery was horrible. He won't be going through which is a shame because I think he's a better magician than Grasso, but Grasso has a better stage presence.
- Jackie Evancho was excellent though she did falter on the last note. I think she'll win the whole thing though (possibly going up again Prince Poppycock).
- Fighting Gravity's act loses a lot of what makes it good when you can see the people holding them up like you could tonight. The stage needed to be a lot darker since seeing the guy's holding them up ruined it.

My prediction are that the following will go through in no particular order:
1. Nathaniel Kenyon
2. Jackie Evancho
3. Alice Tan Ridley
4. Studio One
5. I'm actually not sure about the 5th, but I'm guessing Fighting Gravity since they seem popular, though it could be Debra Romer just because she's a singer.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, but Jackie Evancho is very good but not great. She's 10. She has many years to develop her voice. And besides she's too young to have her own Vegas show.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I loved Fighting Gravity and have since they made their first appearance. Their act is totally unique and amazing. I really liked that the props moved to give the illusion of him skating over them. The stage rotation and 3D picture pose was a great touch! Morac has a point about being able to see the puppeteers(?) but given the stage (semi reflective surface) and the lighting and camera angles necessary for TV, I'm willing to give them a pass. Or maybe it's because they are my favorite act.

I was really surprised that Piers didn't buzz the bicycle guy after he fell. In the post performance interview it was clear that he was in quite a bit of pain. I hope he advances.

Both magicians were not very impressive tonight. I couldn't care less about any of the singers or dancers.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

morac said:


> Mike Grasso - I like him (also from NJ) and it would be nice to see a magic act in the finals, but it was really easy to see how his trick was done (despite the camera cutting away when he and the woman switched places).


Well, there were actually two tricks, and you mentioned the second one (which I agree was easy to spot.) The first trick was how she got from the platform to backstage in the first place. That was the one that was impressive to me. Obviously she was able to hide in or behind the platform in some way, but I slow-moed it in HD and didn't spot how they did it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Obviously she was able to hide in or behind the platform in some way, but I slow-moed it in HD and didn't spot how they did it.


As Penn & Teller said in a show I saw many years ago, "trap door". 

Basically she slipped from the cage to the platform they pushed back stage The whole thing was under a curtain so you wouldn't see it.

I'm guessing the view was more limited for the judges or something to consider that a great trick.

Oh and I have nothing against Fight Gravity it's just that I think they blew it by it being too light. An act like that needs near complete darkness, which they had the first two times we saw them. I'm not sure why they decided to makes things brighter this time.

As for Jackie being too young for a Vegas show, it's just one night. She's going to be in the tour whether she wins or not. The big deal about the competition is the money. Even the "losers" can be signed up to play Vegas or elsewhere.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Wasn't the winner of the first season an 11 year old girl?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

morac said:


> Here's my take on the acts tonight:
> - Alice Tan Ridley was good.
> - Haspop, I liked his earlier acts, but the judges were right he didn't do much dancing in his act and it was kind of dull.
> - Maestro Alexander Bui was good, but I think he messed up a few times. I don't think he'll go through though since he's not as big as the other acts. BTW he hails from the town I used to work in.
> ...


I would be very disappointed if Nathaniel Kenyon and Alice Tan Ridley both make it through. We already have enough singing acts from last week. This is not American Idol, lets see some other talent.

I still thought Fighting Gravity was one of the best acts last night. I think their act is original and they made it fun last night. I don't think you can hold it against them that the stage they perform on isn't best suited for their act. Even if they don't win AGT, I can see them getting signed to perform somewhere much like Recycled Percussion and Jebberwocky from previous seasons.

I thought Micheal Grasso's performance was much better than Murray's. He has a much better presentation. Murray's actual trick may have been better, but he was boring me until the end.

My top five from last night (not a predicition, just a personal preference):

1. Fighting Gravity
2. Jackie Evancho
3. Studio One
4. Micheal Grasso
5. Maestro Alexander Bui & Micheal & Ashliegh


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

After last night's show...

If it were up to me:

1) Fighting Gravity. (They're a vegas style act, that could draw crowds and make money, along the lines of Blue Man Group).
2) Michael Grasso.
3) Jackie Evanco.
4) Maestro Alexander Bui (A boogie-woogie version of Flight of the Bumblebee! :up: Very original, very cool. My toes were tappin!!  Howie is a "Cultural Ignoramous" for buzzing him!)
5) Jeremy VanSchoonhoven

What I think will really happen:

1) Jackie Evanco. (This season, it's all about the cute kids.)
2) Nathaniel Kenyon (...and the pre-teen girl heart throbs.)
3) Alice Tan Ridley.
4) Debra Romer. (Comment on 1 - 4: America votes for singers. America is a bunch of "Cultural Ignoramouses" too.)
5) Judges decide between Fighting Gravity and Studio One Young Beast Society. Judges pick Fighting Gravity, but I don't know who votes for who.

Note, in my prediction: No magicians (which I think is unfortunate). America is voting for singers and cute kids, not "wow factor" acts. Antonio Restivo didn't make it through either (and should have).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> If it were up to me:
> 
> 4) Maestro Alexander Bui (A boogie-woogie version of Flight of the Bumblebee! :up: Very original, very cool. My toes were tappin!!  Howie is a "Cultural Ignoramous" for buzzing him!)


Er, Piers called Howie a "cultural ignoramus" for doing something that you just did - not recognizing "Bumble Boogie" - didn't he?

My five:
Fighting Gravity
Jackie Evanco (still think the winner will be one of these two)
Alice Tan Ridley
Michael Grasso
Studio One Young Beast Society

My picks for America's five:
Fighting Gravity
Jackie Evanco
Alice Tan Ridley
Studio One Young Beast Society
Judges choose Michael Grasso over Jeremy VanSchoonhoven (in part because there needs to be one magician in the final 10)

Possible spoiler for next week:


Spoiler



Next week is not the final - there will be a further cut from 10 to four; the final performance show looks like it will be only an hour long, on 9/14, as NBC has announced it will be followed by the premiere of _Parenthood_ and I don't see NBC confusing people by moving AGT back to 8:00, especially since only four acts (well, possibly a "special guest" as well) will perform. 
The series has to end on 9/15 as _The Biggest Loser_ starts the following week.


-- Don


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Er, Piers called Howie a "cultural ignoramus" for doing something that you just did - not recognizing "Bumble Boogie" - didn't he?


Piers coined "Bumble Boogie" as a description of what he played. Apt, IMHO. Both Piers and "The Maestro" laughed at his coinage.

Unless, that is, you can find that particular arrangement by another pianist, somewhere, titled "Bumble Boogie".

If that's the case, it's less original than I thought, but I doubt you'll find it...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

> Studio One Young Beast Society


I'm still baffled how such a group could become a Vegas act...they're basically doing nothing more than what a college cheerleading team would do...so what's the point? Why would people want to pay to go see that??

Not saying the rest of the choice are Vegas worthy either, but do people really want to watch that kind of "dancing" for an hour or more??


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Alfer said:


> I'm still baffled how such a group could become a Vegas act...they're basically doing nothing more than what a college cheerleading team would do...so what's the point? Why would people want to pay to go see that??
> 
> Not saying the rest of the choice are Vegas worthy either, but do people really want to watch that kind of "dancing" for an hour or more??


I don't think they really care about the "Headline Vegas Show" all that much anymore. From what I understand it's evolved into a one night stand type of thing, anyway. i think they are more about getting together a _number_ of acts that they can tour with. Something like THAT could probably make some money. I'd probably go see it if it came to my town and we were available. I think the kids would get a kick out of it. The chance of me or my family seeing any of these people in Vegas is about nil.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> Piers coined "Bumble Boogie" as a description of what he played. Apt, IMHO. Both Piers and "The Maestro" laughed at his coinage.
> 
> Unless, that is, you can find that particular arrangement by another pianist, somewhere, titled "Bumble Boogie".
> 
> If that's the case, it's less original than I thought, but I doubt you'll find it...


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bumble+boogie

http://www.wadepreston.com/Bumble_Boogie_Wade_Preston.mp3


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bumble+boogie
> 
> http://www.wadepreston.com/Bumble_Boogie_Wade_Preston.mp3


Interesting.

Familiarity with the song, or lack thereof, was no reason to buzz him, though. I thought he was awesome.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm going out on a limb and I'm going to make my predictions for last night's winners...

1) Jackie Evanco
2) Fighting Gravity
3) Studio One Young Beast Society
4)Michael Grasso
5) Jeremy VanSchoonhoven (if he's not in a body cast!)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

That America voted Michael Grasso through was a pleasant surprise. I wanted to see one of the magicians go through, and he was the better of the two last night. I truly thought neither of the magicians would make it, based on the voting of last week.

I was also pleased to see Fighting Gravity make it. I thought they probably would, but I was still nervous.

Last week, the only acts "America" picked that would have been one of my choices were Prince Poppycock and Michael Grimm. Most the others were each a giant "HUH?" Especially the fact that Arc Attack _didn't_ go through last week, I thought, was an outrage.

This week, America did better.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> That America voted Michael Grasso through was a pleasant surprise. I wanted to see one of the magicians go through, and he was the better of the two last night. I truly thought neither of the magicians would make it, based on the voting of last week.
> 
> I was also pleased to see Fighting Gravity make it. I thought they probably would, but I was still nervous.
> 
> ...


This was absolutely a better week. I was only surprised that Jeremy was voted through.

The sad part is that Alice Tan Ridley is much better than some of the acts voted through last week (Chritina & Ali *cough*) It is a shame she got stuck in a much high quality semi-final.

I am still thinking that Fighting Gravity and Jackie Evanco are going to fight it out for 1st place.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TriBruin said:


> The sad part is that Alice Tan Ridley is much better than some of the acts voted through last week (Chritina & Ali *cough*) It is a shame she got stuck in a much high quality semi-final.


I thought the same exact thing. If Ridley had been in last week's semi-finals she would probably be in the finals and C&A wouldn't.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Familiarity with the song, or lack thereof, was no reason to buzz him, though. I thought he was awesome.


I don't think that's why Howie buzzed him. I thought there was a problem with his performance - mainly, it sounded as if he changed tempo a few times.


Cainebj said:


> I thought the same exact thing. If Ridley had been in last week's semi-finals she would probably be in the finals and C&A wouldn't.


Hopefully it doesn't come down to, "Well, Christina & Ali were in the final 10 and Alice Tan Ridley was not - that's why C&A are on the entire tour and Alice isn't."

-- Don


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> That America voted Michael Grasso through was a pleasant surprise. .....


I was surprised too....mostly since that last "illusion" really was not so good in my book.

It was clear to me that the helper scrunched down into the movable thing the cage rested on. And more egregious, MG obviously walked behind the curtain when he went to pull the rope. Heck, they even had the camera pan up at just the right time. And clearly he had enough time to run around to the judges table, unless he was using an identical twin......


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry but... the sisters... I just can't.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I had to replay Anna falling down to make sure I really saw that. But she instantly recovered and didn't let it affect the rest of the performance.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I'm sorry but... the sisters... I just can't.


I've said they're terrible from day one. And I stand by it!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I will not vote Michael Grasso thru. I can see thru all of his illusions every time. Hell, the camera angles were showing things off like the mirrors in the "structure", like that it extended much deeper in one of the corners, like that one of the disguised helpers went out of view, giving michael the opportunity to "appear".....

I mean, he did well, but for me to vote a magic act thru, they have to wow me, and he doesn't.

Fighting gravity gets my vote....


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Fighting Gravity, Michael Grasso, the talking opera doll and it's between Poppycock and Grimm to the final four. 

Grimm is weathered and won't get the grrl vote... so it'll be the Prince. Too bad... that dance troupe is really talented.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm pulling for:

Fighting Gravity even though I think this act could have moved along a bit faster. The moon man was a bit slow getting across the stage. There were also a couple of concealment failures but it was still enough to stay as my favorite. I bet this is the week that they get voted off.

Anna & Patryck should make it through. Their dance routine was incredible but her stumbling and falling may hurt them.

Bicycle guy will hopefully get voted through. Though I told my wife that he should have waited to "lose" a wheel when he was ready to do the final few jumps.

The other spot will most certainly be Jackie Evanco.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

My favorite acts of the night, in order: Prince Poppycock, Fighting Gravity, Jeremy von Schoonover and Michael Grasso. I'm positive at least one of them won't make it because "The girl who already has a show booked at Carnegie Hall", Jackie Evanco, will make it to next week.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I think the order they performed last night will be an indication how the vote is going to go tonight. The first two acts were the Judges Picks in the Semi-Finals (SOYBS & Christina & Ali) and, if I had to guess, Price Poppycock & Jackie Evancho were probably the top vote getters in their Semi-Finals. So that actually put Fighting Gravity 3rd behind Micheal Grasso last week.

This is going to be tough to pick the 4 best acts. There was some amazing acts last night. 

Unfortunately my two favorite acts might not make it through.

I think Anna & Patryk wont make it through. I don't think the audience appreciates dance unless D-List celebrities are doing it. Unfortunately Anna's fall hurt them even more (or may help for the symphthy factor, who knows.)

Fighting Gravity's act last night was good but not great. But I think this was a case of just not enough time to develop the routing. They had weeks between the Quarter Finals and Semi-Finals to develop their performance, but less than a week for this one. And it showed. However, even if they don't win, someone will sign them to a Vegas Show. They will fit in perfectly.

My top four (not just based on last night.)

Fighting Gravity
Anna & Patryk
Jeremy VanSchoohovan
Prince Poppycock

Predicted Top Four:
Jackie Evancho
Prince Poppycock
Micheal Grimm
Fighting/Gravity or Micheal Grasso


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't understand why anyone likes Michael Grimm. 
This is probably the only time I have ever seen a magician where every trick is TOTALLY obvious. He's not very good.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I don't understand why anyone likes Michael Grimm.
> This is probably the only time I have ever seen a magician where every trick is TOTALLY obvious. He's not very good.


I think you meant Micheal Grasso. Micheal Grimm is the singer.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I don't understand why anyone likes Michael Grimm.
> This is probably the only time I have ever seen a magician where every trick is TOTALLY obvious. He's not very good.


+1 :up:

Michael Grasso.

If I can tell what happened without watching it in slo-mo, then that's a crappy illusion. Howie crowned him "king of magic"... ha. I don't see why people like Howie either.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I did mean Grasso - 

which btw - Taylor Mathews...

Has anyone seen the commercial (i think it is for Windows) that is running right now with the kid who is in Germany and says he doesn't understand German humor so he is watching his own movies via his computer and it ends with an image of him doing push-ups with his tongue?

Is it me or is that guy in the commercial Taylor Mathews???


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I did mean Grasso -
> 
> which btw - Taylor Mathews...
> 
> ...


The ad you are talking about is here: 



It does look like he could be Taylor's brother.

P.S. Linking YouTube videos on this forum is so impossibly different from linking any other image file. GRRR!!!:down::down:


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

getreal said:


> The ad you are talking about is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean embedding them?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Anna took a nasty spill and didn't miss a beat. Great show of professionalism! They would have gotten my sympathy vote on that alone.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

getreal said:


> The ad you are talking about is here:
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like he could be Taylor's brother.


THAT'S IT! Every time I see it I think it is him.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The Todd Marinovich of 10-year old opera singers is about to be put through. I swear Jackie makes Vicki from Small Wonder look human.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Really a two dog race between the wind-up doll and Fighting Gravity. FG is the only act that truly smells of Hollywood and I hope they win.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Really a two dog race between the wind-up doll and Fighting Gravity. FG is the only act that truly smells of Hollywood and I hope they win.


"The wind-up doll"?

I still think it's either FG or Jackie - unless FG pulls out a real showstopper next week, my money's on Jackie, as she has the kind of talent that would win even if she was an adult. Then again, Susan Boyle lost Britain's Got Talent to a performance group...

-- Don


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> "The wind-up doll"?
> 
> I still think it's either FG or Jackie - unless FG pulls out a real showstopper next week, my money's on Jackie, as she has the kind of talent that would win even if she was an adult. Then again, Susan Boyle lost Britain's Got Talent to a performance group...
> 
> -- Don


I think there is some anti-Jackie backlash that will keep her from getting votes. (You can already see it in this thread.) I think, like Susan Boyle, her initial popularity is waning and people will actively vote against her.

I think FG has a chance, but they have to wow with their final performance. But with only a week to get it ready, it may be tough (their performance this week definately suffered for a lack of practice.)

Right now, my dark horse to win is Prince Poppycock. He is just a fun act to watch. He may not be the most talent person on the stage. But, everytime he takes the stage, I am entertained.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Really a two dog race between the wind-up doll and Fighting Gravity. FG is the only act that truly smells of Hollywood and I hope they win.


I understand what you're saying and agree. She's sort of creepy with that voice coming out of her. I don't see her as any sort of draw in Vegas compared to FG. Most kids don't want to see a kid singing opera. I'm not sure most adults do either. I think she has a very limited appeal, regardless of how good her voice is.

Frank


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you guys heard the news story that Susan Boyle was supposed to perform last night singing Lou Reed's Perfect Day (which personally I would like to hear). 

According to the reports on the way to the taping they got news that Lou Reed said no and wouldn't give his permission so they had to scrap the whole thing because there was no time for her to rehearse anything else.

Seems kinda odd they would have waited so long to get the rights and if it's true you are a mean one Mr. Lou Reed.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Right now, my dark horse to win is Prince Poppycock. He is just a fun act to watch. He may not be the most talent person on the stage. But, everytime he takes the stage, I am entertained.


And I end up fast forwarding him. I've never understood his appeal, but I don't like that kind of production anyway.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Have you guys heard the news story that Susan Boyle was supposed to perform last night singing Lou Reed's Perfect Day (which personally I would like to hear).
> 
> According to the reports on the way to the taping they got news that Lou Reed said no and wouldn't give his permission so they had to scrap the whole thing because there was no time for her to rehearse anything else.
> 
> Seems kinda odd they would have waited so long to get the rights and if it's true you are a mean one Mr. Lou Reed.


Are you sure it was last night? She was never mentioned as being a guest last night, just the cast of American Idiot and Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> And I end up fast forwarding him. I've never understood his appeal, but I don't like that kind of production anyway.


When I first saw him on the tryouts, I would have never guessed he would become one of my favorites. But I enjoy his act every time. And he would be a perfect Las Vegas act.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Are you sure it was last night? She was never mentioned as being a guest last night, just the cast of American Idiot and Sarah McLachlan.


The article I saw said "last night"

http://snurl.com/129k1e [content_usatoday_com]


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> When I first saw him on the tryouts, I would have never guessed he would become one of my favorites. But I enjoy his act every time. And he would be a perfect Las Vegas act.


:up: I agree wholeheartedly! He has shown himself to be talented on so many levels, and puts on a total show. He has found his calling. :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Thank goodness the kid dancers are gone. I agree with Howie...I don't like watching kids dancing and find it to be creepy (most of the time).


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

getreal said:


> :up: I agree wholeheartedly! He has shown himself to be talented on so many levels, and puts on a total show. He has found his calling. :up:


I'm not sure why I like him, but I do. But if he doesn't make it here, he did a good job on the queen piece in the semifinals. He would do a better Freddy Mercury than the singer they are currently using.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TriBruin said:


> When I first saw him on the tryouts, I would have never guessed he would become one of my favorites. But I enjoy his act every time. And he would be a perfect Las Vegas act.


Agree with this. The first time I saw Prince Poppycock, I thought he was on as the "joke act". I'm surprised America put him through, but he does have a knack for showmanship.


Cainebj said:


> Have you guys heard the news story that Susan Boyle was supposed to perform last night singing Lou Reed's Perfect Day (which personally I would like to hear).
> 
> According to the reports on the way to the taping they got news that Lou Reed said no and wouldn't give his permission so they had to scrap the whole thing because there was no time for her to rehearse anything else.
> 
> Seems kinda odd they would have waited so long to get the rights and if it's true you are a mean one Mr. Lou Reed.


I can believe this. From what I saw, ALL the top ten performances (well except for Anna & Patrick because of the fall) were better than that American Idiot act. They must have had ZERO chance to rehearse.
I was kinda hoping that Piers would forget they were a special guest and buzz them.

Overall, I'm content with the final 4. I can't ***** because I didn't vote.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

VoteForTheWorst.com has been advocating for Prince Poppycock, although it doesn't seem to be that they necessarily see him as the "worst" contestant. After his performance on Tuesday, they said:


> Prince Poppycock came out on the America's Got Talent stage and sang patriotic songs. He then put up graphics in the background of himself as "queer as a three dollar bill" and called himself a Yankee Doodle Dandy. Poppycock, you're a man after our hearts. You are too perfect and you deserve to win the entire show after that performance. So everyone, vote for Poppycock at 1-866-602-4809.


I'm not sure how to read that coming from that site.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

steve614 said:


> From what I saw, ALL the top ten performances were better than that American Idiot act. They must have had ZERO chance to rehearse.


Um - they are running on Broadway doing 8 shows a week. What's to rehearse?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know most people here really like them, but I just don't care for Fighting Gravity at all. The more I see them, the less inclined I even am to watch them. I do, but I am not entertained at all. Pretty much just 'blah' for me. I have no problem with them being in the final four, but for me they are fourth place out of those acts.

I'm not a fan of Michael Grimm, but I would certainly much prefer him over Tan Ridley by a long shot, and given this week's performance, liked him better than Taylor Matthews. And I definitely agree that Christina and Ali should not have even been top ten.

I am not an opera fan by any stretch of the imagination (by the way, is there any opera that is actually in English?). I am impressed, though, by the talent Jackie has for such a young age.

I see a pattern here )), but I am also not a fan of flamboyant, over-the-top kind of performers, but I must admit that I AM entertained by Prince Poppycock. I thought he would go the way of Leonid (tall, Russian goofball from past seasons), but I actually think he is a very talented performer. I don't think this past week was his best performance, but I do think it showed some varying 'flavor' in his act - would make me think he could put together quite an entertaining show that wouldn't be just a series of the same thing over and over again.

I'd like to see him win it, but have a feeling the, as someone else put it, 'wind-up doll' will probably win. I may actually even vote this week!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Michael Grasso's stunts are way too easy to figure out for him to have gone beyond this week. He'll get work somewhere, but he was done for this competition.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Um - they are running on Broadway doing 8 shows a week.


I knew that, that's why I made the comment. As I implied, their act looked more amateurish than some of contenders performances.
If they perform that badly on Broadway, I'd be asking for my money back.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

When they brought out the bicycle guy and the sisters I thought "Oh No!" because I wanted FG to make it and I figured they'd lose to Jackie Evancho if there was only one spot left. Fortunaltely they were trying to trick us.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

steve614 said:


> If they perform that badly on Broadway, I'd be asking for my money back.


I agree with you - everything I have seen of that show looks like complete dreck. I wouldn't go for free much less pay a hundred bucks.

And from what I am hearing on a Broadway Chat board - they changed their performance schedule - flew the entire cast to LA from NY - taped it Tuesday (not Wednesday) and got them all back in time for a Wed matinee.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> When they brought out the bicycle guy and the sisters I thought "Oh No!" because I wanted FG to make it and I figured they'd lose to Jackie Evancho if there was only one spot left. Fortunaltely they were trying to trick us.


Yeah ... I was really hoping to see the CF sisters Christina & Ali go up against Jackie Evancho because that would be singers vs. singer, and girls vs. girl. What a contrast in talent! I really don't understand how the haters refer to Jackie by anything but her name.  How can you not be impressed by the level of talent in that little child?? She definitely deserves to be on the show. If you want to pick on someone, maybe direct it towards her stage parents -- although the whole family really seems to be sweet. Not like those creepy moms who dress up their infants and toddlers in tiaras and mascara and enter them into those beauty pageants against their will. UGH!! :down:

I would buy Michael Grimm's albums. He is like a young Joe Cocker/Bruce Springsteen. I loved his grandparents ... I wonder if they raised him? Where were his parents?

It was also great to see Prince Poppycock's mom there, and to learn that his real name is John. I also like that his character is flamboyant, but John is not when out of character. I'm sure he had a very confused and difficult childhood and he really is an entertainer on so many levels.

There was an act that used to perform here about 30 years ago where a troupe of mentally retarded people performed a black light stage show act very similar to Fighting Gravity (who are all college students, BTW).

And Atnick Cannon is the best host of the show, IMHO, so far. And I also think Howie is doing a great job as judge. I thought he would be softer, but he has been rather gently realistic in his critiques/assessments of the potential of each act as the show has progressed. All the judges let more people advance than should have, given their level of "talent", but it is coming down to a great season finale!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

getreal said:


> I would buy Michael Grimm's albums.


Okay, here you go:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/michael-grimm/id312487888 (August 23, 2007)
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/i-am-michael-grimm/id319777779 (July 1, 2009)
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/leave-your-hat-on/id382465631 (July 20, 2010)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm glad that they are doing the results 'tricking' thing. (Well, just doing a 5 minute show or giving the results at the beginning of next week's show would be better -- but they are succeeding in getting me to watch the results show -- though not for a full 45 minutes, since I semi-watch/listen to it faster than realtime.)

in other words, it was too predictable before -- bring up 2 performers, and you KNEW who was way more popular the vast majority of the time.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Hopefully it doesn't come down to, "Well, Christina & Ali were in the final 10 and Alice Tan Ridley was not - that's why C&A are on the entire tour and Alice isn't."


Guess what? AEG Live, which is running a tour, released the following here:


> Los Angeles, CA  September 10, 2010  Following weeks of heavy competition and breathtaking performances on NBC's #1 hit television show America's Got Talent, the Top 10 performers from this season's cast will embark on the first ever nationwide tour, America's Got Talent Live. This all-star roster of the country's most dynamic entertainers, one of whom will soon be crowned as this season's winner, will join tour host Jerry Springer throughout 25 cities beginning October 1st at the Paramount Theatre in Oakland, CA. Tickets to this premiere event, presented by AEG Live, are on sale now and can be purchased via http://agt.aeglive.com/.
> 
> The fan favorite cast of the America's Got Talent Live tour will feature: 12-year-old ballroom dancing partners Anna and Patryk from New York; inspirational singing sisters Christina & Ali of Idaho Falls, ID; spectacular black-light illusion performance troupe Fighting Gravity from Blacksburg, VA; jaw-dropping 10-year-old classical singing sensation Jackie Evancho from Pittsburgh, PA; death-defying championship stunt bike rider Jeremy VanSchoonhoven of Talent, OR; mystifying magician/illusionist Michael Grasso of Cape May, NJ; multi-talented singer/songwriter/guitarist Michael Grimm of Hancock County, MS; glamorous baroque opera singer Prince Poppycock of Los Angeles, CA; young and energetic dance troupe Studio One Young Beast Society of Orlando, FL; and 18-year-old teen pop singer/musician Taylor Mathews of Alexandria, LA.


In other words, "Well, Christina & Ali were in the final 10 and Alice Tan Ridley was not - that's why C&A are on the entire tour and Alice isn't."

-- Don


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Surely they can make an exception and add Alice Tan Ridley to the tour.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> > The fan favorite cast of the America's Got Talent Live tour will feature: 12-year-old ballroom dancing partners Anna and Patryk from New York; *inspirational* singing sisters Christina & Ali of Idaho Falls, ID; *spectacular* black-light illusion performance troupe Fighting Gravity from Blacksburg, VA; *jaw-dropping *10-year-old classical singing sensation Jackie Evancho from Pittsburgh, PA; *death-defying* championship stunt bike rider Jeremy VanSchoonhoven of Talent, OR; *mystifying* magician/illusionist Michael Grasso of Cape May, NJ; *multi-talented* singer/songwriter/guitarist Michael Grimm of Hancock County, MS; *glamorous* baroque opera singer Prince Poppycock of Los Angeles, CA; *young and energetic* dance troupe Studio One Young Beast Society of Orlando, FL; and 18-year-old teen pop singer/musician Taylor Mathews of Alexandria, LA.
> 
> 
> -- Don


Awww ... Anna & Patryk and Taylor Matthews didn't get any hyperbolic adjectives to boost their act descriptions. The PR writer should've treated all equally. And poor Alice is back to singing in the subway. Y'know what? Subway® should sponsor her to sing in their commercials. And maybe do an updated version of the Subway Diet that Jared used to become their spokesperson. Disclaimer: No disrespect intended. It's all good!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

cmgal said:


> Surely they can make an exception and add Alice Tan Ridley to the tour.


They "can" add anybody they want to the tour. (One of the things I was worried about was, that one godawful singer was going to be considered so popular as a novelty act that she would be on at least part of the tour while better acts were left out.)

However, they "have" advertised just the Top 10. If they want to change that, they had better start advertising it soon. (Then again, considering how much they want for even the cheap seats, I have a feeling it's not exactly going to be a sellout anywhere - well, maybe in Vegas, where you expect to pay that much for a show like this.)

Presumably, however, Alice has an advantage over the non-singing acts not on the tour; Simon Cowell is one of the producers, so he can sign her to a recording contract (which is hard to do with, say, a kite-flying act).

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

No comments on the final performances?

Piers has it right - Prince Poppycock's act didn't have enough "oomph". If you're going to sing "Nessun Dorma," you have to really belt it out. (Didn't Neal Boyd sing it as his finale when he won?)

Something also seemed missing with Fighting Gravity (and that one bit near the end where one of the blackshirts stepped in front of a lit door didn't help, although it wasn't nearly as bad as the magician exposing the gimmick of the production box), but I think everybody has made up their minds by now - I think it's now a matter of whether they or Jackie have more voting fans. (My guess is, Jackie gets it.)

-- Don


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> No comments on the final performances?
> 
> Piers has it right - Prince Poppycock's act didn't have enough "oomph". If you're going to sing "Nessun Dorma," you have to really belt it out. (Didn't Neal Boyd sing it as his finale when he won?)


Absolutely Piers had it right, but I didn't think he needed to buzz, this is the performers night not his. Prince Poppycocks is a showman. His best performance was the last two weeks where is he was wildly outragous. Last night, he was just another singer in a bad makeup. It was not a winning performance.



> Something also seemed missing with Fighting Gravity (and that one bit near the end where one of the blackshirts stepped in front of a lit door didn't help, although it wasn't nearly as bad as the magician exposing the gimmick of the production box), but I think everybody has made up their minds by now - I think it's now a matter of whether they or Jackie have more voting fans. (My guess is, Jackie gets it.)
> 
> -- Don


Fighting Gravity had a huge disadvantage against the other 3. The other three can put their act together in literly minutes. Pick a song (which they have probably sung a hundred times previously) and sing it.

FG had to create a whole new performance, create the sets, plan the routine, and practice in less than a week. When they had weeks to plan (before the Semi-Finals), there act was nearly flawless. Given just a week (before the Final 10 and then again this week), they looked just a little amateurish. I hope it doesn't hurt them, but I think it will.

But they will be hired for a act somewhere, even if they don't win $1M.

My final rankings (based on the whole season)

1) Fighting Gravity
2) Jackie Evancho
3) Prince Poppycock
4) Michael Grimm

Prediction for tonight:

1) Jackie Evancho
2) Micheal Grimm
3) Fighting Gravity
4) Prince Poppycock


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Its pretty obvious that Piers is manipulating the voting for Michael to win. Honestly, Michael should win. Jackie has huge talent but how many people would pay to go see a show with an 11 year old singing opera? From a Vegas show standpoint, Michael should win.

Already got my ticket for AGT when it comes here.. all of the top 10 are advertised but they are apparently alternating Jeremy and Michael which sucks because I liked them both. If I have to see someone, tho, Id rather see Jeremy.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Piers is an idiot. His buzz on Poppycock was poppycock.

I love the fact that I can watch a one hour final in 12 minutes. What the heck they are going to do for 2 hours tonight is beyond me - although I do find it humorous that for a "variety" show all the special guests are musical acts.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> Already got my ticket for AGT when it comes here.. all of the top 10 are advertised but they are apparently alternating Jeremy and Michael which sucks because I liked them both. If I have to see someone, tho, Id rather see Jeremy.


Where did you hear this?

The only recent news I have heard about the tour since they announced that the top 10 were (supposedly) going to be in every city was that the 10/3 show in Fresno has been cancelled for some reason.

-- Don


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Where did you hear this?
> 
> The only recent news I have heard about the tour since they announced that the top 10 were (supposedly) going to be in every city was that the 10/3 show in Fresno has been cancelled for some reason.
> 
> -- Don


Ticketmaster.. its on their page advertising the show.



> America's Got Talent Live tour will feature: 12-year-old ballroom dancing partners Anna and Patryk from New York; inspirational singing sisters Christina & Ali of Idaho Falls, ID; spectacular black-light illusion performance troupe Fighting Gravity from Blacksburg, VA; jaw-dropping 10-year-old classical singing sensation Jackie Evancho from Pittsburgh, PA; death-defying championship stunt bike rider Jeremy VanSchoonhoven of Talent, *OR*; mystifying magician/illusionist Michael Grasso of Cape May, NJ; multi-talented singer/songwriter/guitarist Michael Grimm of Hancock County, MS; glamorous baroque opera singer Prince Poppycock of Los Angeles, CA; young and energetic dance troupe Studio One Young Beast Society of Orlando, FL; and 18-year-old teen pop singer/musician Taylor Mathews of Alexandria, LA.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I really hope, after what the tickets cost, they arent running two different lineups depending on which show it is. I figured with the schedule that show has, Jeremy would need a night off every so often. What he does is pretty damn taxing. They're doing something like 28 dates in 40 days.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Ticketmaster.. its on their page advertising the show.


Is the bolding yours?

Jeremy is from Talent, OR...as in Oregon. If you look at the formatting of the list, where they say where each act is from, it includes city and state.

I don't think it'll be one or the other.

deb


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

debtoine said:


> Is the bolding yours?
> 
> Jeremy is from Talent, OR...as in Oregon. If you look at the formatting of the list, where they say where each act is from, it includes city and state.
> 
> ...


Agree that in this context OR is Oregon.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

For some reason my recording was 9 minutes short. I record NBC via OTA and part of the signal must have dropped. The funny thing is that I only noticed because the timer. I didn't miss any of the final acts.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> I really hope, after what the tickets cost, they arent running two different lineups depending on which show it is. I figured with the schedule that show has, Jeremy would need a night off every so often. What he does is pretty damn taxing. They're doing something like 28 dates in 40 days.


It can't be two completely different lineups (similar to the Ringling Brothers "red" and "blue" touring groups), as they pretty much promised on the air that the winner would be in every city.

I was going to say that it's possible that the Fresno show was cancelled because they wanted to keep Jeremy (and others) from having to do three or four shows on consecutive nights, but the schedule has two weeks in which they do five consecutive nights (October 20-24, and November 3-7).

-- Don


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Absolutely Piers had it right, but I didn't think he needed to buzz, this is the performers night not his. Prince Poppycocks is a showman. His best performance was the last two weeks where is he was wildly outragous. Last night, he was just another singer in a bad makeup. It was not a winning performance.


Agree. Piers' _comments_ to Prince Poppycock were spot on. By buzzing him, though, he was just being a douchbag. I agree with Sharon on this point, It's the _performers'_ night, not Piers'. Give the performers the brutally honest opinion, but spare them the buzz. Piers' buzz was nothing but his way of saying, "I'm the one who should be the center of attention here." No, he shouldn't.



TriBruin said:


> Fighting Gravity had a huge disadvantage against the other 3. The other three can put their act together in literly minutes. Pick a song (which they have probably sung a hundred times previously) and sing it.
> 
> FG had to create a whole new performance, create the sets, plan the routine, and practice in less than a week. When they had weeks to plan (before the Semi-Finals), there act was nearly flawless. Given just a week (before the Final 10 and then again this week), they looked just a little amateurish. I hope it doesn't hurt them, but I think it will.
> 
> But they will be hired for a act somewhere, even if they don't win $1M.


I whole heartedly agree. FG had to put together an _extremely complex_ performance, requiring perfect coordination and timing, in one week. They did an excellent job, in light of that, dispite the one mistake.

While Michael Grimm kicked butt, I'll bet that he's sang "When a Man Loves a Woman" 1000 times before. All he had to do was make sure his voice was warmed up and his guitar playing was polished for the show. No comparison to the preperation FG had to go through.

Ditto Jackie Evancho. "Ave Maria", although chalanging, is in *EVERY* opera singer's repretoire, even if they're only 10 years old.



TriBruin said:


> My final rankings (based on the whole season)
> 
> 1) Fighting Gravity
> 2) Jackie Evancho
> ...


I think your prediction is exactly what will happen, my rankings, for what it's worth:

1) Fighting Gravity
2) Michael Grimm
2) Jackie Evancho (tie)
4) Prince Poppycock.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

FG in your number one spots?!! They have an entertaining act with which they will land an agent and get well-paying gigs, I'll give them that. Same goes for all the final four. I can't say that for the final ten.

How many guys are on FG? Imagine if they won, they'd have to split $1m over forty years between about 12 guys, which works out to about $175 a month. WooHoo! Fortunately for any of the performers, AGT is just a stepping stone to other REAL paying gigs.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I was pissed at Pears for Buzzing Prince Poppycock. I thought it was totally inappropriate and self serving. He just wants to be able to say "I told you so" when PP doesn't win. God he's an arrogant dick. All of Simon's nastiness without any of the charm. [Cartman] hate that guy...[/Cartman]

Anyway. I agree with most of you that a SINGER will win. Not sure which one though... It would be nice if we didn't have to have singers at all IMO, but unfortunately the rest of the "talent" wouldn't be able to carry the show well enough I fear. Of the non singers, my favorite act (that is left) is by far Fighting Gravity. I hope they do well.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Anyway. I agree with most of you that a SINGER will win. Not sure which one though... It would be nice if we didn't have to have singers at all IMO, but unfortunately the rest of the "talent" wouldn't be able to carry the show well enough I fear.


Things might get better in the "fewer singers" department next year, as a lot of the pop-style singers will be eligible for _The X-Factor_ (which has no age limits) and probably end up there instead.

-- Don


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

The consensus here (three adult viewers) is that Jackie shouldnt be in the competition. She already has a date with Carnegie Hall, and the youtube process seemed to allow others to jump in without having to compete throughout the season.

So our votes went 20 to Grimm, whom we all like well enough to have bought two of his albums. My vote sent her 10 to Poppycock and if he had maintained the stage presence from the Queen performance kid sis and I might have been conflicted as our votes.

If the midget wins, my venture into variety reality shows will end.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

michad said:


> The consensus here (three adult viewers) is that Jackie shouldnt be in the competition. She already has a date with Carnegie Hall, and the youtube process seemed to allow others to jump in without having to compete throughout the season.
> 
> So our votes went 20 to Grimm, whom we all like well enough to have bought two of his albums. My vote sent her 10 to Poppycock and if he had maintained the stage presence from the Queen performance kid sis and I might have been conflicted as our votes.
> 
> If the midget wins, my venture into variety reality shows will end.


Are you saying that Jackie (who is NOT a midget, btw) is not talented? She's ten years old! ??!! 

Michael Grimm already has albums out which are being sold. Using your logic, shouldn't he be disqualified as well?

And the whole point of the YouTube show was to bring in some other unknown talents who did not go through the same process as the original contestants. That was a production decision. Why should an extremely talented child prodigy be punished or treated as if she has some sort of advantage over everybody else? The judges even admitted (multiple times) that the YouTube contestants had a DISadvantage over the other contestants.

Jackie has earned her place on the stage.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Any Opera fans out there? Is Jackie really THAT good? It's tough to tell when it's Opera... I think she sounds amazing, but then again all decent Opera singers sound pretty good to me...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Any Opera fans out there? Is Jackie really THAT good? It's tough to tell when it's Opera... I think she sounds amazing, but then again all decent Opera singers sound pretty good to me...


By comparison, how did Christina and Ali sound to you?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

getreal said:


> By comparison, how did Christina and Ali sound to you?


Not _great_ singers, but they seem like nice people. 

However... maybe not as bad if they'd been singing Opera... By the same token perhaps Jackie wouldn't sound so GOOD if she were siging contemporary songs...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think she is pretty amazing given she has only two years of practice. She only started with voice coaching this year. Connie Talbot who was 6 and very impressive herself when she was on Britain's Got Talent and whom I really enjoyed did not have as clear a voice.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

TriBruin said:


> Prediction for tonight:
> 
> 1) Jackie Evancho
> 2) Micheal Grimm
> ...


I'm mostly right there with you, although I could swap the last two.

I wanted to root for Prince Poppycock, but he screwed himself out of decent finish by seeming to choose something safe rather than something that would have been more daring and outlandish. The only way that I can see that he thought that a straight-up performance of Nessun Dorma would be a good choice after Bohemian Rhapsody and Yankee Doodle Dandy would be if he were watching the numerous YouTube videos of the guy from Britain's Got Talent who sang Nessun Dorma and thought that was the way to win.

The judges shouldn't be buzzing anyone in the finals. I suspect that if Prince Poppycock does end up in last place among these four, it'd be because Piers' buzzed him and people would take that as a factor in their voting.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Anyway. I agree with most of you that a SINGER will win. Not sure which one though... It would be nice if we didn't have to have singers at all IMO, but unfortunately the rest of the "talent" wouldn't be able to carry the show well enough I fear. Of the non singers, my favorite act (that is left) is by far Fighting Gravity. I hope they do well.


There are other shows that showcase only singers.

This is exactly the reason I'm pulling for FG. An extraordinary entertaining act that's something _other than_ a singer.

That being said, I have little doubt, win or loose, that if they stick with it, they have what it takes to become a famous big draw "novelty" act, along the line of Blue Man Group.



bareyb said:


> Any Opera fans out there? Is Jackie really THAT good? It's tough to tell when it's Opera... I think she sounds amazing, but then again all decent Opera singers sound pretty good to me...


As someone who has a pretty decent ear for vocal technique and skill...

Yes, she *IS* that good, especially for 10 years old.

For example, she's _BETTER_, technically, as a classical singer than Charlotte Church was when she was a kid first starting out (and she was rather impressive).



getreal said:


> By comparison, how did Christina and Ali sound to you?


Of course, I realize you're citing a comparison that even the most tin-eared listener would hear the difference between.

I've said this earlier in the thread... And, I fear being considered even a worse heratless jerk than Piers for saying it: but had Christina and Ali not had a disability, they would not have made it as far as the quarterfinals.

In the rather small, modest church I attend, there are at least one or two girls in the youth choir who are _better_ singers, technically, as well as from the perspective of "pleasing tone" to their voices, than Christina an Ali. Theirs was a "sympathy vote", pure and simple.


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

getreal said:


> Are you saying that Jackie (who is NOT a midget, btw) is not talented? She's ten years old! ??!!
> 
> Michael Grimm already has albums out which are being sold. Using your logic, shouldn't he be disqualified as well?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just don't agree. The little person is an oddity. Not someone that I'd go see in Vegas, which was how I was prepared to expect to judge the contestants (as a viewer).

Of the four finalist she has no shot in Vegas. There have been easily 15 more Vegas suited acts than her.

We'd absolutely enjoy seeing any of the other three finalists.

And as to what the judges said, piers kinda shot his credibility last nite and many times over the last few weeks.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

So it comes down to two singers and then you have Usherzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

At least the right one won.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

michad said:


> At least the right one won.


quick - without looking it up - name the other white male guitar playing singers who won this competition...

yeah - that's what i thought.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

totally forgettable.


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

First year to watch. Matter of fact first competition based show to ever watch.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> There are other shows that showcase only singers.
> 
> This is exactly the reason I'm pulling for FG. An extraordinary entertaining act that's something _other than_ a singer.


That was the main reason (other than I really liked them) that I was pulling for FG. There are other shows that are made for people like Grimm. I'll let Poppycock and Jackie into AGT just because they don't fit into the cookie cutter pattern that American Idol uses.

But since it came down to Grimm and Jackie, I'm glad that Michael won.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, now we know the outcome.

Actually, each of the four finalists almost certainly have an illustrious career ahead of them assuming they don't do something to screw their life up (e. g. drugs, etc.)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> As someone who has a pretty decent ear for vocal technique and skill...
> 
> Yes, she *IS* that good, especially for 10 years old.
> 
> For example, she's _BETTER_, technically, as a classical singer than Charlotte Church was when she was a kid first starting out (and she was rather impressive).


Heck, I though she was better (purer vocal quality) than Sarah Mclaughlin tonight.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

getreal said:


> Michael Grimm already has albums out which are being sold. Using your logic, shouldn't he be disqualified as well?


There's a big difference between recording a couple of albums and booking Carnegie Hall.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

They were calling her the next Susan Boyle, which I guess is true since like Susan she came in second.

Anyway she'll have success in her career. I wish her well. Michael Grimm to me seemed to be more humble about it though and I liked the fact that he won the million.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> There's a big difference between recording a couple of albums and booking Carnegie Hall.


Practice. 

I thought Jackie would win since she is very good, but maybe people thought she was too young. Before Michael's performance from Tuesday I wouldn't think he had a chance of winning, but he's gotten much better through the season. FG is good and I think this is the first time a non-singer made it into the final four, but the chips were stacked against them from the start since a non-singer has never won AGT. Prince Poppycock got a raw deal. I don't think he would have placed fourth if Pierce hadn't buzzed him. He is a good singer and he's very entertaining.

Since Pierce is going on to host the Larry King Live show, I guess he won't be back next year.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I slowmo'd the copper field arm twist 5 times and could not see how he did it unless of course he is double jointed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I slowmo'd the copper field arm twist 5 times and could not see how he did it unless of course he is double jointed.


Normally when people twist their wrists they turn them inwards, for example the right hand twists left. What he did was one of his hands the opposite way (the one he didn't move, his left hand). Since both hands were twisted the same direction, he simply twisted both hands and the thumbs were on top.

Now twisting his hand backwards that way would be nearly impossible, but I've found I can nearly duplicate the trick by twisting my entire arm. It's a painful position to hold though so he must be a lot more flexible or double jointed like you said.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Raj said:


> They were calling her the next Susan Boyle, which I guess is true since like Susan she came in second.


And, like Susan Boyle, neither has been "kissed".



Raj said:


> Anyway she'll have success in her career. I wish her well. Michael Grimm to me seemed to be more humble about it though and I liked the fact that he won the million.


I also thought Michael Grimm should win. So now he gets $25K per year until he turns 70. :up:



morac said:


> Since Pierce is going on to host the Larry King Live show, I guess he won't be back next year.


Why can't Piers do more than one show? Remember Regis hosting the first season? He was still managing to also host his morning show with Kelly Ripa. And Howie was hosting "Howie Do It" and "Deal or No Deal" as well as "America's Got Talent".

Simon Cowell was travelling between the U.K. and the U.S. to host several shows during the same year. Same with Piers. It's not really hard work.

Prince Poppycock was clearly annoyed with Piers' intrusive buzz on his final performance on the penultimate episode. Why was the buzzer not disconnected? I think it also affected the voting.

All in all, I enjoyed the season. :up:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Heck, I though she was better (purer vocal quality) than *Sarah Brightman* tonight.


FYP.  I agree, btw.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

No comments on Jewel performing tonight? I'll admit I've always had a bit of a crush, but she looked absolutely amazing. She sounded great, as usual, too.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

stiffi said:


> No comments on Jewel performing tonight? I'll admit I've always had a bit of a crush, but she looked absolutely amazing. She sounded great, as usual, too.


Oh yeah! It looks like she's had work done on her teeth. And possibly a bit on her nose. I've also had a bit of a crush on her since she first became known. :up:


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

michad said:


> The consensus here (three adult viewers) is that Jackie shouldnt be in the competition. She already has a date with Carnegie Hall, and the youtube process seemed to allow others to jump in without having to compete throughout the season.
> 
> So our votes went 20 to Grimm, whom we all like well enough to have bought two of his albums. My vote sent her 10 to Poppycock and if he had maintained the stage presence from the Queen performance kid sis and I might have been conflicted as our votes.
> 
> If the midget wins, my venture into variety reality shows will end.


She would have made it to the final 2 even if she went through the entire tryout process.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> She would have made it to the final 2 even if she went through the entire tryout process.


Agreed!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

getreal said:


> he gets $25K per year until he turns 70.


I have a question for you financial wizards out there. (if there are any). I noticed for the first time the other night the disclaimer at the end which said something like (and I am paraphrasing):

Winner gets 1 million in annuity for 40 years or they can opt to take a lump sum for the value at the time they win.

So, what would the cash amount be if they take the lump-sum option? anyone know?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I have a question for you financial wizards out there. (if there are any). I noticed for the first time the other night the disclaimer at the end which said something like (and I am paraphrasing):
> 
> Winner gets 1 million in annuity for 40 years or they can opt to take a lump sum for the value at the time they win.
> 
> So, what would the cash amount be if they take the lump-sum option? anyone know?


It's a net present value equation, but the missing factor is what they'd use as the time value of money. Invested at today's interest rates, it would be a big sum to get to $1M in 40 years. If you use an arbitrary 10% number, it would be a lot less.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I have a question for you financial wizards out there. (if there are any). I noticed for the first time the other night the disclaimer at the end which said something like (and I am paraphrasing):
> 
> Winner gets 1 million in annuity for 40 years or they can opt to take a lump sum for the value at the time they win.


This has appeared at the end of every episode since the start of Season 2. It is not known if it applied to Season 1's winner.

A couple of thoughts concerning the tour:

The list of tour cities that appeared on the screen last night included Fresno, but the tour site says that the Fresno tour stop was cancelled. I suppose they could always come back there at the end of the tour...

I also notice that the DC show will be held at DAR Constitution Hall. When I saw this, the first thing that popped into my head was having Alice Tan Ridley sing on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial on the same day...

-- Don


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> T...
> I also notice that the DC show will be held at DAR Constitution Hall. When I saw this, the first thing that popped into my head was having Alice Tan Ridley sing on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial on the same day...
> 
> -- Don


How about a concert in the subway at Metro Center? :up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jay_man2 said:


> It's a net present value equation, but the missing factor is what they'd use as the time value of money. Invested at today's interest rates, it would be a big sum to get to $1M in 40 years. If you use an arbitrary 10% number, it would be a lot less.


So, if they take a lump sum they are only getting $100,000?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Poppycock sang a duet with Donna Summer.
Michael Grimm did a duet with Jewel.
Fighting Gravity did a video backdrop to Lionel Richie singing "Dancing On The Ceiling".


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> So, if they take a lump sum they are only getting $100,000?


I think very close to this, which is why I think the 'Million Dollar Prize' statement is disingenious. It is only worth what it is worth today. I hate seeing it in Lotteries, and I hate seeing it here, especially with a 40 freaking year pay out.

25k Per year is like have a low paying salary job. Nice as a little bonus, but not quite the impact that a real million would have on your life.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tell me more about the Las Vegas connection. Doesn't the winner get some sort of gig in Las Vegas? The website doesn't offere up much details. Really, it seems it that the $1 Million is the real(main) prize.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I _think_ it's a one night only show. The winner being the headline act.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Magister said:


> Cainebj said:
> 
> 
> > So, if they take a lump sum they are only getting $100,000?
> ...


It has to be more than $100,000 - otherwise the annuity pays 25% per year interest.

Even at 10%/year (which is still pushing it), the annuity would have to be at least $250,000.
A 5%/year annuity where some of the payments come out of the principal needs to start at about $430,000 in order to make 40 payments of $25,000. A 3%/year annuity needs to start at $580,000.

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I _think_ it's a one night only show. The winner being the headline act.


Correct. Las Vegas is just another stop on the tour. I think last year was the only time they had an extended show in Vegas, and even then, it was only for something like three months, and it wasn't just the winner. performing.

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I _think_ it's a one night only show. The winner being the headline act.


has that always been the case for the winner of "America's Got Talent".

I believe Terry Fator won the first season. From what I recall, he got a gig at the Las Vegas Hilton. But it wasn't just a single show. Rather, I am pretty sure it was a run of his very own show. Not just some act in another show. He was eventually able to parlay that into a headliner act at The Mirage, taking over the theater/slot left empty when Dany Gans (RIP) left The Mirage to go work for Steve Wynn again over at Wynn/Encore.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> has that always been the case for the winner of "America's Got Talent".
> 
> I believe Terry Fator won the first season. From what I recall, he got a gig at the Las Vegas Hilton. But it wasn't just a single show. Rather, I am pretty sure it was a run of his very own show. Not just some act in another show. He was eventually able to parlay that into a headliner act at The Mirage, taking over the theater/slot left empty when Dany Gans (RIP) left The Mirage to go work for Steve Wynn again over at Wynn/Encore.


I couldn't tell you. This is the first time I've watched the whole season start to finish. The other couple of times I watched, I bailed during the prelims.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

morac said:


> Practice.
> ...
> FG is good and I think this is the first time a non-singer made it into the final four, but the chips were stacked against them from the start since a non-singer has never won AGT.
> ...


Terry Fator won Season 1 and he was not a singer.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

interesting show this year, some good acts for once.

I really though studio one: young beast society was awesome their last 2 performances. From a "Talent" stand point they were up with jackie in my opinion. And agree on the earlier comments about grasso's tricks. Totally see-through gimmicks...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fator was season 2, Season 1 was Bianca Ryan


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> quick - without looking it up - name the other white male guitar playing singers who won this competition...
> 
> yeah - that's what i thought.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Kevin Skinner from last year?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Fator was season 2, Season 1 was Bianca Ryan


I see that now, after doing a Wikipedia search on Terry Fator. Wiki tells me that after his win, he wound up gettting a couple of shows at the LV Hilton. Not 100% sure if that was a formal prize, or if someone just decided to offer him a few shows. Wikipedia goes on to say that those few shows turned into a run of 3 shows per month from January 2008 to May 2008. That in turn led to the long term deal (5 years) at The Mirage.

I poked around on Wikipedia some more and I get the impression that this show (America's Got Talent) really isn't so much about finding the next big headliner act for Las Vegas. To me, that is kinda interesting because I sort of was under the impression that it was. Kinda changes my perspective on the acts.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I was really hoping FG would win. Of the singers prince poppycock was my favorite. I was very disapointed he went strait opera with his final performance. I thought it was a huge mistake to go head to head with jackie. He should of stuck with what he does best put on a fun show taking a song and making it his. I think that is what cost him votes imo.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I have a question for you financial wizards out there. (if there are any). I noticed for the first time the other night the disclaimer at the end which said something like (and I am paraphrasing):
> 
> Winner gets 1 million in annuity for 40 years or they can opt to take a lump sum for the value at the time they win.
> 
> So, what would the cash amount be if they take the lump-sum option? anyone know?


Well I just got some sweepstakes thing in the mail yesterday from Am Ex. Win $1M USD over a period of years (25 or 30) or take the $500k USD lump sum.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> It can't be two completely different lineups (similar to the Ringling Brothers "red" and "blue" touring groups), as they pretty much promised on the air that the winner would be in every city.
> 
> I was going to say that it's possible that the Fresno show was cancelled because they wanted to keep Jeremy (and others) from having to do three or four shows on consecutive nights, but the schedule has two weeks in which they do five consecutive nights (October 20-24, and November 3-7).
> 
> -- Don


Youre right. I didnt even think about him being from Oregon. The way the layout looked, I just assumed they were alternating them. I got an email for the show here this morning and everyone is listed.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Someone mentioned Piers.. I heard or read somewhere in the last few days that he has signed on for next year. I guess he'll be doing both.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kdelande said:


> Terry Fator won Season 1 and he was not a singer.


He won season 2 like Einselen said and while he was a ventriloquist act, his main hook is that he is a very good at impersonating singers. So while he is a ventriloquist and an impersonator, he is also a singer. I don't think he would have won if he was simply a ventriloquist.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Poppycock sang a duet with Donna Summer.
> Michael Grimm did a duet with Jewel.
> Fighting Gravity did a video backdrop to Lionel Richie singing "Dancing On The Ceiling".


Thanks - I deleted that question from my post but I guess not fast enough - NBC.com is streaming the whole thing, so I am watching the first hour over there...


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> EvilMidniteBombr said:
> 
> 
> > I _think_ it's a one night only show. The winner being the headline act.
> ...


Not if I remember correctly:

Season 1 - no show - just the million

Season 2 - there might have been a one-night-only show, but I don't think so

Season 3 - one night only, in Vegas (by that, I don't mean there was a tour that included one show in Vegas; there was only one show, period)

Last season - a 2-to-3-month show (something like mid-September to mid-December, I think), again in Vegas

In each case, when there was a show, it was an "America's Got Talent" show that had a number of acts. (Terry Fator's show was not an AGT prize.)

-- Don


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be in my studio.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

daveak said:


> I'll be in my studio.


I wonder if her studio has a bunk in it.


----------

